# 07/01 AEW: Fyter Fest Part 1 Discussion Thread



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AEW World Tag Team Championship: Kenny Omega & 'Hangman' Adam Page (c) vs Best Friends









TNT Championship - Cody (c) vs Jake Hager









AEW Women's World Championship: Hikaru Shida (c) vs Penelope Ford









MJF & Wardlow vs Jurassic Express









Santana & Ortiz vs Private Party


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not quite the same high calibre matches as night 2 but every match is interesting.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

That's how i would put the matches :
1/ Omega and Page vs Best friend, to have a strong start.
2/ Shida vs Ford 
3/ Santana and Ortiz vs PP
4/ Jurassic express vs MJF and Wardlow
5/ Cody vs Hager

I put Cody's match last only because i think the tag title match is not big enough, if it was Omega and Page vs the Bucks or against FTR or even against the Lucha Bros i would have put the match in the main event.
They're is also the fact that we all know that there is going to have a lot of drama during Cody's match so i think starting with him could hurt the following match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Not quite the same high calibre matches as night 2 but every match is interesting.


Yes but 3 belt out of 4 are defended during that night.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

*Omega&Page* versus Best Friends.

Could we see a possible turn here? I really want to see Best Friends turn.

*Cody *v Hager

*Shida* v Ford

JE v* Team MJF

P&P* v Private Party. Least predicatable match on the card.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Best Friends take the titles. Get Omega and Page back into the singles scene where uppercard faces are desperately lacking. Best Friends vs FTR at All Out with FTR taking the straps then. 

Shida should win rather quickly. Then set up a post match attack from Tessa. If not Tessa - somebody/anybody debuting as a big deal. Thunder Rosa is on a revolving 3 month contract supposedly - that must have come up since the shutdown and NWA isn't running anything right now. 

Hager isn't winning. But he's always treated as a big threat. Cody probably defends the title again next weeks FyterFest Part II as well. 

Private Party w/Matt Hardy vs Ortiz/Santana is interesting as Sammy is likely still suspended (needs to be 30 days at least or it would be mocked). 

Jurassic Express vs MJF and Wardlow - I'll call MJF eating the pin after a miscommunication causes Wardlow to strike MJF. 

Will be funny to see if Cody books himself somewhere other than ME slot given that will be up against Io vs Sasha.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Best Friends take the titles. Get Omega and Page back into the singles scene where uppercard faces are desperately lacking. Best Friends vs FTR at All Out with FTR taking the straps then.
> 
> Shida should win rather quickly. Then set up a post match attack from Tessa. If not Tessa - somebody/anybody debuting as a big deal. Thunder Rosa is on a revolving 3 month contract supposedly - that must have come up since the shutdown and NWA isn't running anything right now.
> 
> ...


Which match have more chance to do well against Io and Sasha than Cody vs Hager ?
Maybe the tag title match but it's 50/50.....

Also even if AEW sign Tessa she don't want to come to the US while the Covid is still there. The next challenger for Shida will probably be Abadon.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Should be a great Wednesday night of Wrestling. I'll watch AEW live then watch the Sasha/Io match straight after so I'm likely going to stay off here, twitter and reddit on Wednesday night to avoid spoilers. 

Quick thoughts. 

Cody/Hager - I think they should've had Cody/Archer 2 instead of this match, either that or a mystery opponent to keep us guessing. This match would've been fine for a normal Dynamite main event but for a special its a little underwhelming imo. Cody definitely Retains. 

Private Party/Santana and Ortiz - I think Santana and Ortiz get the win here. They need built up more as a tag team to be contention for a possible title opportunity and a loss shouldn't damage Private Party to much. 

MJF/Wardlow v Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus - I can see this going two ways. 1. MJF and Wardlow win clean, which builds MJF up perfectly for a potential match with Mox at all out. Or 2. Wardlow gets pinned which costs MJF his unbeaten run in 2020 despite not getting pinned himself, which plants more seeds for a break up between them. 

Shida/Ford - Pretty simple, Shida Retains in a 10 minute match. 

Omega/Page v Best Friends - Out of the 4 title matches this one's the most unpredictable. If the plan is for Omega/Page feud at All Out then this would be the logical time for either one of them to turn and cost them the tag titles. Best Friends can then go on and feud with Lucha bros and Santana/Ortiz for the titles.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

It's almost like an apples to oranges comparison. While Night 1 is solid, Night 2 is the more important show on paper. The order and presentation of the matches are vital to the flow and hook, of what's still to come.

For the first hour, I'd open with Jungle Express vs MJF/Wardlow, followed by Shida vs Ford, then Santana/Ortiz vs Private Party, running into the second hour, with Cody vs Hager and to close the show, Omega/Page vs Best Friends. There should be an interview/hype segment put in somewhere (someone wrestling on Night 2) and I would expect recap video-packages to round out the show. I don't know if AEW can counter the sudden "light-bulb idea" of Io vs Sasha on NXT. Cody vs Hager will not keep viewers from switching over. That's why they must close with Omega/Page vs Best Friends. That's the biggest match of the night, hands-down. They must also have Cassidy ringside, with Jericho eventually coming out to avenge last weeks beat-down, which then creates the hook, leading into their match on Night 2.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Should be a great Wednesday night of Wrestling. I'll watch AEW live then watch the Sasha/Io match straight after so I'm likely going to stay off here, twitter and reddit on Wednesday night to avoid spoilers.


I'm actually contemplating watching NXT live this week and watching the Dynamite replay after. Will decide the night of. Big Sasha Banks fan. These Wednesday night wars are great for wrestling fans because now we have 2 good shows to look forward to. Hopefully Tony claps back in the All Out build, which will eventually lead to NXT clapping back with Lee vs Kross and maybe the return of Demon Balor. Excited for the next 3 months for both brands.

My thoughts:

Best Friends vs Omega & Page: This will probably main event. I would put this up against the Io vs Sasha Night 1 main event. It's still gonna lose but this match has the best chance at retaining live viewers because of the possible Omega/Page heel turn. Should be a good match with Best Friends winning at the end. If they want to build to Hangman/Omega at All Out, then something huge needs to happen here.

Cody vs Hager: This one goes to Cody. Hopefully we get an Archer attack or a PAC return, assuming he can get back in. Probably not though considering that cases in FL have skyrocketed. Which is a shame because PAC would be the perfect guy to take the title at the PPV.

Shida vs Ford: Shida will get a dominant win. I would give them 8-10 minutes though so Penelope Ford can show some of her talent. Haven't seen much from her.

Private Party vs Santana/Ortiz: I'm thinking Santana/Ortiz win here which continues the tutelage storyline between Matt and PP. Then Santana/Ortiz feud with Best Friends probably. Make it a 3-way feud with Lucha Bros. I miss the days of 3 way tag feuds like Edge/Chrisitian vs Hardyz vs Dudleyz.

MJF/Wardlow vs Jurassic Express: This one should be pretty good too. All of these guys can go at a high level. MJF/Wadlow to win here. Then we hopefully move on to MJF/Mox.


Night 1 should be decent, but Night 2 is the better card for sure. The 8 man tag, Jericho/OC, Archers return, and Mox/Cage all sound great.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Let's see some storylines moving forward this week. It's time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Of the 5 matches on Night 1, I would say 2 of them really excite me.

Omega & Hangman vs. Best Friends could be a really good one. Part of me wants to see the Omega and Hangman title reign end and both move onto singles runs. But, I just don't see the Best Friends being the team to dethrone Omega & Page. I just don't see them that high on the card yet. Then again, if any titles are going to change hands at Fyter Fest, it will be the tag titles.

MJF & Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus could be another fun one, if for nothing else we can see more MJF vs. Junngle Boy in some spots. I know Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus have lost a lot lately, but I don't see them losing here, mainly to keep them strong.

I don't care about Cody vs. Hager at all. Cody retains, maybe he moves onto his next feud as soon as after the match. Over and done with.

Hikaru vs. Ford could be decent. Thing is, Ford's not really ready for this kind of match against Shida, I feel. But there division is so barren that they had to have something on this show. Shida retains, we move on.

And Profits vs. LAX sounds like a good match on paper though I don't really care about either team at the moment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Of the 5 matches on Night 1, I would say 2 of them really excite me.
> 
> Omega & Hangman vs. Best Friends could be a really good one. Part of me wants to see the Omega and Hangman title reign end and both move onto singles runs. But, I just don't see the Best Friends being the team to dethrone Omega & Page. I just don't see them that high on the card yet. Then again, if any titles are going to change hands at Fyter Fest, it will be the tag titles.
> 
> ...


You trying to say all black people look alike? lol jk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You trying to say all black people look alike? lol jk


Hm, could fix that but nah.

I do often mix them up with their respective gimmicks, being they’re both so cheesy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Let's see some storylines moving forward this week. It's time.


Don’t get your hopes up. This company will let you down quickly!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Don’t get your hopes up. This company will let you down quickly!


i haven't been let down yet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Hm, could fix that but nah.
> 
> I do often mix them up with their respective gimmicks, being they’re both so cheesy.


Lol it's like Pokemon evolution, Street Profits are the evolution of Private Party


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> i haven't been let down yet.


Of course you haven't, you've already conceded defeat for the industry so what difference does it make.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

El Hammerstone said:


> Of course you haven't, you've already conceded defeat for the industry so what difference does it make.


i'm pretty hopeful that AEW are gonna do some big things. i haven't been let down yet - from signing moxley to their character development. i'm pretty content with it. once i stop being content, i stop watching 😉


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol it's like Pokemon evolution, Street Profits are the evolution of Private Party


i look at it like digimon vs pokemon 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You’re so content with it that you don’t even watch every week.

What gripping television!!!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm actually contemplating watching NXT live this week and watching the Dynamite replay after. Will decide the night of. Big Sasha Banks fan. These Wednesday night wars are great for wrestling fans because now we have 2 good shows to look forward to. Hopefully Tony claps back in the All Out build, which will eventually lead to NXT clapping back with Lee vs Kross and maybe the return of Demon Balor. Excited for the next 3 months for both brands.
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


Yeah I like Sasha too, easily top 5 female wrestlers in the world imo, but I'll catch her match with Io after Dynamite. 

Honestly NXT is really good, but I just can't get invested in it that much. Maybe if it was its own company and not part of WWE I'd be more invested in it but I just can't knowing that the end game for most of them is mid-lower card mediocrity on raw and SD. 

Yeah I pretty much agree with most of your match predictions. 

Also if Mox is unavailable for night 2 they should put out a big match to main event, hopefully not Cage/Allin or cage/Dustin as have been rumoured that would be very underwhelming. I'd either have Cage v Omega or Cody defending the TNT title (presuming he beats Hager) against either Cage, Archer or even Omega or Page. Give us a big match if we're not getting the World title defended.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> AEW World Tag Team Championship: Kenny Omega & 'Hangman' Adam Page (c) vs Best Friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope the Tag Title match main events

Winners predictions


Cody
Shida
PnP
....... Mjf & Wardlow / not too sure about this one
................ Best Friends? Not too sure either - but I am ready for a Hangman singles run


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Santana & Ortiz* will win. This'll start their ascent to a face turn, leaving the Inner Circle and becoming legit competitors in the tag division. 

I assume *Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy* will go over Wardlow and MJF. Gives them an actual credible win whilst also planting further seeds for that potential Wardlow/MJF break up later in the year (or early next year). 

Great way to highlight Penelope Ford, from seeing clips of her on DARK, she's actually talented and Shida can make everyone look good so I can see them putting on a good match. *Shida* will ultimately come out on top though. 

Not the most exciting match for the TNT title, yet to really be blown away by Hagers ring work so hopefully this is better than usual. *Cody* will win. 

Main event should absolutely be the tag title match. I've made my feelings perfectly clear on who should win this. They need to beef that singles division up with Omega and Page. So I'd have *Best Friends* win this. Expecting probably MOTN here too. Omega/Page have always knocked it out of the park together and Omega/Trent put on a great match on Dynamite months back. 

Should be a good event. Shame it won't be in the UK as originally scheduled.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> *Santana & Ortiz* will win. This'll start their ascent to a face turn, leaving the Inner Circle and becoming legit competitors in the tag division.
> 
> I assume *Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy* will go over Wardlow and MJF. Gives them an actual credible win whilst also planting further seeds for that potential Wardlow/MJF break up later in the year (or early next year).
> 
> ...


You recon Wardlow eats the pin in that scenario?

I can’t see them having MJF eat it - they’ll continue with his ‘overlooked and unbeaten’ thing he has going


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You recon Wardlow eats the pin in that scenario?
> 
> I can’t see them having MJF eat it - they’ll continue with his ‘overlooked and unbeaten’ thing he has going


Yeah I do. 

Even Batista ate pins in tag team matches, it's not going to affect Wardlow losing in a tag match. But itd potentially lead to MJF having a loss on his record which he can berate Wardlow for.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Yeah I do.
> 
> Even Batista ate pins in tag team matches, it's not going to affect Wardlow losing in a tag match. But itd potentially lead to MJF having a loss on his record which he can berate Wardlow for.


Yeah - good shout

And Wardlow already lost once / so it won’t be so bad


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Yeah I do.
> 
> Even Batista ate pins in tag team matches, it's not going to affect Wardlow losing in a tag match. But itd potentially lead to MJF having a loss on his record which he can berate Wardlow for.


You'd put Jurassic Express over? I think I would keep MJF and Wardlow both strong and instead use Santana/Ortiz to build Jurassic Express back up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You'd put Jurassic Express over? I think I would keep MJF and Wardlow both strong and instead use Santana/Ortiz to build Jurassic Express back up.


I probably would, yeah.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

For a PPV type show I can't say I'm that pumped for this one but hoping to be pleasantly surprised.



optikk sucks said:


> i'm pretty hopeful that AEW are gonna do some big things. i haven't been let down yet - from signing moxley to their character development. i'm pretty content with it. once i stop being content, i stop watching 😉


AEW has never let you down? Come on man...


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

should be enjoyable.

think the tag title match should be good and expect the champs to retain

i think Cody can get a decent match out of Hager and also retain

i think Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus get the win in a fun match, Wardlow eats the pin so MJF is still technically undefeated. he'll go on to face Mox at All Out and Wardlow will mess up his chance to win somehow i think

Shida wins obviously

hopefully Santana and Ortiz win cause Private Party sucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *You'd put Jurassic Express over?* I think I would keep MJF and Wardlow both strong and instead use Santana/Ortiz to build Jurassic Express back up.


to keep the ‘who is the future’ thing with MJF / JungleBoy going?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's tough to place Cody/Hager. It's probably gonna be boring but it's also kinda important


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho on commentary.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> It's tough to place Cody/Hager. It's probably gonna be boring but it's also kinda important


Why? Why is it important? Why is it more important than your WORLD Women’s champion or World Tag Champions? Because CODY has deemed it so goddamn important than it deserves more airtime than even your World Heavyweight Championship?

Fuck this line of thinking.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Jericho on commentary.


They really just don't get it. He was mildly entertaining in the role during a pandemic but now they trot him out to do it on a semi regular basis.

Look forward to him shouting over the top of everyone with rapid fire comments in an attempt one goes viral.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Why? Why is it important? Why is it more important than your WORLD Women’s champion or World Tag Champions? Because CODY has deemed it so goddamn important than it deserves more airtime than even your World Heavyweight Championship?
> 
> Fuck this line of thinking.


People can like Cody you know....

I don't like MJF yet i don't attack anybody who say something nice about him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They really just don't get it. He was mildly entertaining in the role during a pandemic but now they trot him out to do it on a semi regular basis.
> 
> Look forward to him shouting over the top of everyone with rapid fire comments in an attempt one goes viral.


Same.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> People can like Cody you know....
> 
> I don't like MJF yet i don't attack anybody who say something nice about him.


By all means, anyone can like him.

But answer the question, WHY IS THE TV TITLE MORE IMPORTANT THAN EVERY OTHER TITLE IN THE COMPANY?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I probably would, yeah.


Interesting, Jungle Boy is a great talent



LifeInCattleClass said:


> to keep the ‘who is the future’ thing with MJF / JungleBoy going?


No I was just thinking that MJF was probably facing Mox at All Out so I personally didn't want him to be on the loser's end even if Wardlow took the pin


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Interesting, Jungle Boy is a great talent
> 
> 
> 
> No I was just thinking that MJF was probably facing Mox at All Out so I personally didn't want him to be on the loser's end even if Wardlow took the pin


i’m just not seeing MJF vs Mox yet

Mox will make him look like a kid, which he is - 2 more years

now... Mox v Hangman - that i can get behind


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m just not seeing MJF vs Mox yet
> 
> Mox will make him look like a kid, which he is - 2 more years
> 
> now... Mox v Hangman - that i can get behind


Mox vs Hangman would be awesome, I really want the Omega/Hangman feud first though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Mox vs Hangman would be awesome, I really want the Omega/Hangman feud first though


Fantasy booking - but i want Hangman to take it from Mox and Kenny to turn on him
it will be the first official ‘AEW-only’ main event feud I think


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fantasy booking - but i want Hangman to take it from Mox and Kenny to turn on him
> it will be the first official ‘AEW-only’ main event feud I think


To steal a line from my grandpa: you can want in one hand and shit in the other, tell me which fills up first.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> By all means, anyone can like him.
> 
> But answer the question, WHY IS THE TV TITLE MORE IMPORTANT THAN EVERY OTHER TITLE IN THE COMPANY?


Nobody said it was the most important.

All i saw is just someone saying that Cody vs Hager being for the belt makes the match important. If the same match wasn't for the belt then i wouldn't even watch it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Nobody said it was the most important.
> 
> All i saw is just someone saying that Cody vs Hager being for the belt makes the match important. If the same match wasn't for the belt then i wouldn't even watch it.


The implication being that it likely has to main event, due to importance, even if no one gives a fuck about that match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They really just don't get it. He was mildly entertaining in the role during a pandemic but now they trot him out to do it on a semi regular basis.
> 
> Look forward to him shouting over the top of everyone with rapid fire comments in an attempt one goes viral.


Jericho was fun I’m commentary when it was just him and Tony.

But Jericho trying to get all of shtick in while talking over Tony, JR, and Excalibur is going to get old fast if the last time he was on commentary is anything to go by.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Why? Why is it important? Why is it more important than your WORLD Women’s champion or World Tag Champions? Because CODY has deemed it so goddamn important than it deserves more airtime than even your World Heavyweight Championship?
> 
> Fuck this line of thinking.


For the record, I think I'd put the tag on last. Especially, if it's gonna have storyline that leads into All Out


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fantasy booking - but i want Hangman to take it from Mox and Kenny to turn on him
> it will be the first official ‘AEW-only’ main event feud I think


Even better actually lol


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

It's a worrying sign when one of the most hyped up things about the first night of fyter fest is Jericho on commentary, aew shouldn't be leaning on such a thing to grab fans interest in the show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dizzie said:


> *It's a worrying sign when one of the most hyped up things about the first night of fyter fest is Jericho on commentary,* aew shouldn't be leaning on such a thing to grab fans interest in the show.


Come on that's not the case and you know it....


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Nobody said it was the most important.
> 
> All i saw is just someone saying that Cody vs Hager being for the belt makes the match important. If the same match wasn't for the belt then i wouldn't even watch it.


Would have to agree, the signing of hager was a poor one, I struggle to find him remotely entertaining in any wrestling company from wwe, to lucha underground which I was a huge fan of, to his current stint in aew, the only time hager has felt relevant was during his bar scene in the stadium stampede match which in my own opinion speaks volumes to how good hangman is to get an entertaining moment out of hager and the only guy that I think can get a good programme out of hager. 

Aew would have been wiser to have signed up Cobb for hager's role.

Another issue with this match is it doesn't feel fresh as they are both old wwe guys and aew really needs keep away from programmes that feature such a thing, especially on special events/PPV's, I dont think I speak purely for myself when I say fans giving aew a chance are looking for fresh feuds between ex-wwe and guys that have come from elsewhere, just look at the excitement and buzz aew initially got from the moxley/omega feud.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dizzie said:


> Would have to agree, the signing of hager was a poor one, I struggle to find him remotely entertaining in any wrestling company from wwe, to lucha underground which I was a huge fan of, to his current stint in aew, the only time hager has felt relevant was during his bar scene in the stadium stampede match which in my own opinion speaks volumes to how good hangman is to get an entertaining moment out of hager and the only guy that I think can get a good programme out of hager.
> 
> *Aew would have been wiser to have signed up Cobb for hager's role.*
> 
> Another issue with this match is it doesn't feel fresh as they are both old wwe guys and aew really needs keep away from programmes that feature such a thing, especially on special events/PPV's, I dont think I speak purely for myself when I say fans giving aew a chance are looking for fresh feuds between ex-wwe and guys that have come from elsewhere, just look at the excitement and buzz aew initially got from the moxley/omega feud.


You know they tried to sign Cobb but he wasn't interested.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I really am growing tired of the ex-WWE guys working ex-WWE guys with every single one of their angles and feuds being given far more air time and importance on the card/show.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I think Fyter fest is going to give AEW the wake up call they need as WWE have shown that they can click their fingers and put on must see matches whenever they want. WWE counter producing with a 2 day event which Dusty created is a bit of a low blow but it’s business and Cody opened that can of worms when he smashed the throne with the sledgehammer, there was always going to be a response. 

Personally I feel the only must see match of both Fyter fest cards is Moxley vs Cage and even that, along with everything else, has had short/poor builds and is too soon. Either Cage will lose meaning he will join Brodie and Archer as big men who lost their first meaningful match or he will win and Moxley’s reign will be over before it has effectively started to somebody who hasn’t really earned it (1 ladder match and a few squashes isn’t really enough to warrant a title run)

I appreciate there’s a pandemic and no crowds but as a new company you can’t afford to put a hold on all your good stories and keep all your best talents away from each other. AEW is a start up company and needs to be putting its best talent on TV at all times, if it means they have to use one of their better stories without a crowd then so be it. It is blatantly obvious that they are not running any of their better stories at the moment without crowds so why do they expect fans to tune in watch.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think Fyter fest is going to give AEW the wake up call they need as WWE have shown that they can click their fingers and put on must see matches whenever they want. WWE counter producing with a 2 day event which Dusty created is a bit of a low blow but it’s business and Cody opened that can of worms when he smashed the throne with the sledgehammer, there was always going to be a response.
> 
> Personally I feel the only must see match of both Fyter fest cards is Moxley vs Cage and even that, along with everything else, has had short/poor builds and is too soon. Either Cage will lose meaning he will join Brodie and Archer as big men who lost their first meaningful match or he will win and Moxley’s reign will be over before it has effectively started to somebody who hasn’t really earned it (1 ladder match and a few squashes isn’t really enough to warrant a title run)
> 
> I appreciate there’s a pandemic and no crowds but as a new company you can’t afford to put a hold on all your good stories and keep all your best talents away from each other. AEW is a start up company and needs to be putting its best talent on TV at all times, if it means they have to use one of their better stories without a crowd then so be it. It is blatantly obvious that they are not running any of their better stories at the moment without crowds so why do they expect fans to tune in watch.


_golfclap_


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You know they tried to sign Cobb but he wasn't interested.


Fair enough if Cobb wasn't interested but I dont think hager adds much to the ic or aew as whole and when you add up the money paid to him and others that really are taking away value from aew as a product rather than adding value, they could have used that combined money for just 1 guy that adds value to the product.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho is the reason why Hager is with AEW and in such a prominent role. Tony/EVP's wanted Anthony Ogogo in the role, Jericho wanted a name brand for his IC muscle and mentioned Hager and the rest is history. 

He doesn't wrestle enough to be getting the title shots - and then he loses them anyways. I mean where does he go from here now? Back to just being a tagalong to Jericho?

There is no real reason to even book this match - Cody could have fought anybody given his open challenge gimmick and Hager could have just not wrestled and thus lost another big match.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho is the reason why Hager is with AEW and in such a prominent role. Tony/EVP's wanted Anthony Ogogo in the role, Jericho wanted a name brand for his IC muscle and mentioned Hager and the rest is history.
> 
> He doesn't wrestle enough to be getting the title shots - and then he loses them anyways. I mean where does he go from here now? Back to just being a tagalong to Jericho?
> 
> There is no real reason to even book this match - Cody could have fought anybody given his open challenge gimmick and Hager could have just not wrestled and thus lost another big match.


Tbh I think just advertising cody in another open challenge to an unknown challenger would have added more hype to the show than hager vs cody as it would at the very least got fans intrigued and wildly speculating about who it could be on a special episode of dynamite.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dizzie said:


> Tbh I think just advertising cody in another open challenge to an unknown challenger would have added more hype to the show than hager vs cody as it would at the very least got fans intrigued and wildly speculating about who it could be on a special episode of dynamite.


Might be hard to find someone new with the current situation.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho is the reason why Hager is with AEW and in such a prominent role. Tony/EVP's wanted Anthony Ogogo in the role, Jericho wanted a name brand for his IC muscle and mentioned Hager and the rest is history.
> 
> He doesn't wrestle enough to be getting the title shots - and then he loses them anyways. I mean where does he go from here now? Back to just being a tagalong to Jericho?
> 
> There is no real reason to even book this match - Cody could have fought anybody given his open challenge gimmick and Hager could have just not wrestled and thus lost another big match.


I don't see a good reason to protect Hager.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Might be hard to find someone new with the current situation.


It wouldn't even have to be some spectacular name, just a mildly surprise challenger would be passable, hell have it be sammy, most fans watching probably pop for it seeing as most thought he was unfairly suspended.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

This is what happens when you have an EVP who doesn’t know how to book long term and only cares about himself and being the 1st ever TNT champion.

He should’ve took the L to Archer at double or nothing and now we would be having Cody vs Archer 2 after 4 weeks of Jake and archer demolishing/harassing Cody’s friends/family. That is what was best for business during this pandemic.

Instead Cody had his moment, we had matches against jungle boy (with smoke and mirrors), mark quen and Ricky starks, the worst press conference in the history of sport where Cody brought his whole family and more, and Cody vs Hager which nobody is excited for and will probably main event over omega/page.

Meanwhile Archer has been MIA most weeks and has a match with Joey Janela, a guy who shouldn’t be on dynamite, let alone a PPv, and who has recently started a new tag team but is fighting singles again for some reason.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitman1987 said:


> This is what happens when you have an EVP who doesn’t know how to book long term and only cares about himself and being the 1st ever TNT champion.
> 
> He should’ve took the L to Archer at double or nothing and now we would be having Cody vs Archer 2 after 4 weeks of Jake and archer demolishing/harassing Cody’s friends/family. That is what was best for business during this pandemic.
> 
> ...


if yo haven't kept up, AEW barely do rematches.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> if yo haven't kept up, AEW barely do rematches.


I think in this instance they could have made an exception due to it being such a personal feud. The 1 and done booking is not going to work long term because they will run out of options.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think in this instance they could have made an exception due to it being such a personal feud. The 1 and done booking is not going to work long term because they will run out of options.


After Fyter Fest Archer is coming back in the titles picture.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think in this instance they could have made an exception due to it being such a personal feud. The 1 and done booking is not going to work long term because they will run out of options.


it is the opposite. it is actually long term booking. the feud will still feel fresh if they wish to revisit it. if you have a rematch 4-5 times like WWE does, it is hard to revisit it in the future.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> After Fyter Fest Archer is coming back in the titles picture.


Personally I feel he should never have been out of the titles picture, he was brought in as an unstoppable monster who got stopped at the first sign of competition. Has there been anything to suggest he will be back in the title picture? Genuine request as I may have missed something


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> it is the opposite. it is actually long term booking. the feud will still feel fresh if they wish to revisit it. if you have a rematch 4-5 times like WWE does, it is hard to revisit it in the future.


I’m not saying they need 5 or 6 rematches back to back in generic WWE fashion, just something similar to omega vs Pac where they use a gimmick as a decider. It would have filled the pandemic hole nicely.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m not saying they need 5 or 6 rematches back to back in generic WWE fashion, just something similar to omega vs Pac where they use a gimmick as a decider. It would have filled the pandemic hole nicely.


yeah i can't disagree with you tbh. I would've hoped that Archer moved onto something bigger straight after, but he didn't.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho is the reason why Hager is with AEW and in such a prominent role. Tony/EVP's wanted Anthony Ogogo in the role, Jericho wanted a name brand for his IC muscle and mentioned Hager and the rest is history.
> 
> He doesn't wrestle enough to be getting the title shots - and then he loses them anyways. I mean where does he go from here now? Back to just being a tagalong to Jericho?
> 
> There is no real reason to even book this match - Cody could have fought anybody given his open challenge gimmick and Hager could have just not wrestled and thus lost another big match.


To bad Darby is either kayfabe or seriously injured because Cody vs Darby seems like such a no brainer for FyterFest. Marks a year of their first match, could've got Darby a big win, and it'd put over that "hey this belt can change hands so every match is must watch".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Archer vs Mox at All Out but it would take some building to get to that point


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think in this instance they could have made an exception due to it being such a personal feud. The 1 and done booking is not going to work long term because they will run out of options.





optikk sucks said:


> it is the opposite. it is actually long term booking. the feud will still feel fresh if they wish to revisit it. if you have a rematch 4-5 times like WWE does, it is hard to revisit it in the future.


They just need a good go between like most things they try to do different. Even as a WWE fan them doing 17 matches between TV and PPV in a 3 month feud gets boring by the end. But on the flip AEW doing these mostly one and done matches limits how much depth they could have in any given feud. 

Now not everything needs to get that treatment. But Jake threatening to ruin him, Archer beating his brother up, and Jake humping his wife should've made this a feud that couldn't be one off regardless of winner. Archer losing should've made them up the ante. They should've stole his dog, went and intimidated his mother, and pissed on a fake Dusty grave. Something that showed that losing made them even angrier with Cody.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm confident that Cody vs Hager wasn't the plan.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> They just need a good go between like most things they try to do different. Even as a WWE fan them doing 17 matches between TV and PPV in a 3 month feud gets boring by the end. But on the flip AEW doing these mostly one and done matches limits how much depth they could have in any given feud.
> 
> Now not everything needs to get that treatment. But Jake threatening to ruin him, Archer beating his brother up, and Jake humping his wife should've made this a feud that couldn't be one off regardless of winner. Archer losing should've made them up the ante. They should've stole his dog, went and intimidated his mother, and pissed on a fake Dusty grave. Something that showed that losing made them even angrier with Cody.


I could have lived with the Archer loss had Cody sneaked victory by the skin of his teeth which sent archer and Jake into an everybody dies frenzy where they force Cody into giving him another title shot.

Or even have Archer win and then Cody goes into a frenzy, kidnapping Jake etc

Either way would have been better than what we got


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't mind Archer vs Mox at All Out but it would take some building to get to that point


They had a great match in NJPW and after the way Archer has been treated I’d fully get behind his world title run because it’s politics that buried him, not lack of talent/presence. An unsanctioned archer/Mox match would be awesome.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty cool official poster.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Gonna miss this live, it's Canada day!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't mind Archer vs Mox at All Out but it would take some building to get to that point


I'd rather see Mox do something different besides monster of the month while he's champion, personally.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Quite disappointed there hasn't been any "Road to Fyter Fest" videos to be honest.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Quite disappointed there hasn't been any "Road to Fyter Fest" videos to be honest.


There was one yesterday


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> There was one yesterday


FFS, come on guys - I rely on you lot to supply me with my Road to clips! 

Ha


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> FFS, come on guys - I rely on you lot to supply me with my Road to clips!
> 
> Ha


It was pretty crud TBH. Nothing like the ones in the past.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Predictable isn't always bad, but this is a very predictable card. Not really the chance for any great matches either. MJF & Wardlow vs. A Boy and His Dinosaur is probably the best chance. Shida and Ford will probably be the only ratings gainer, unless MJF pulls out a miracle.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Please be a good show


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It was pretty crud TBH. Nothing like the ones in the past.


I think they couldn't put the same amount of work in this one


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I know this is an event so an announced card is almost necessary but announcing every match beforehand gives fans the chance to just say "Nah, I won't bother then". Lacking the element of surprise is pushing fans away


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm not as big a fan of surprises as many other people, but yeah -- you don't need to announce everything. MJF & Wardlow vs. Jungle Boy & the other guy is fair to announce, as are your title matches (even though they aren't particularly interesting). You should really announce the stuff that you expect to draw people. You're limiting yourself otherwise.


----------



## karebear (Aug 20, 2018)

how have aew allowed themselves to be in position where for a big special event they have had to settle for omega and page vs not just another face team but a team that nobody buys as a serious threat when they have such a stacked tag team division, they have dropped the ball with one too many of their best tag teams.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Priestley allowed back in the country yet?

I wonder if she's the mystery opponent for Nyla Rose with how them two looking to start a feud before this whole pandemic.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Could be Shanna as well. Didn't Nyla put her through a table and she was written off initially? Shanna was tweeting about seeing fans soon a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Surprised at this.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

NXT viewers are in majority 50+ so maybe they don't spend too much time on twitter.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Nyla vs Tessa...BOOK IT


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> Nyla vs Tessa...BOOK IT


That would be crazy if Daddy Tully and AEW were able to strike a deal with Tessa for a surprise appearance without the dirt sheets hearing about it. Something needs to be done about that shit anyway, way too much gets out on the internet and it has ruined the surprise factor in wrestling for so much in the past in all promotions. There was no reason why the fans should have known that Edge was coming back for instance. People knew like 4 weeks before the Rumble.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Observer fans are not who you should a) be using as a crowd barometer, and b) trying actively hard to get to watch your show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Apologies in advance to everyone I engage with in this very thread tonight.

It's Canada Day and I've already had a few too many.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That would be crazy if Daddy Tully and AEW were able to strike a deal with Tessa for a surprise appearance without the dirt sheets hearing about it. Something needs to be done about that shit anyway, way too much gets out on the internet and it has ruined the surprise factor in wrestling for so much in the past in all promotions. There was no reason why the fans should have known that Edge was coming back for instance. People knew like 4 weeks before the Rumble.


Would be amazing and one of the few surprises in recent years. 

Agree on point 2, the internet has hurt wrestling in general because of the way information travels.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278446406760611840


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Fyterfest Night 2 is taped, so it would be much harder to keep under wrap. Much more likely Tessa shows up on NXT tonight during/after Io vs Sasha. Reason against that is WWE slow walks hiring and has a corporate process for insurance purposes and the like. 

I think Cody keeps the title at least until after he can face a Matt Cardona "surprise" after July 15th.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

If Cody wins= Cody burying everyone

If Hager wins= Incoming boring Hager reign

If Jericho wins= Burying young talent 

If OC wins= Pushing geeks

Missing anything?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NXT Only said:


> If Cody wins= Cody burying everyone
> 
> If Hager wins= Incoming boring Hager reign
> 
> ...


you forgot the bucks 😂


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> If Jericho wins= Burying young talent


Nope. The quicker Jericho finishes this thing, the better.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Imagine Janela and Archer lasting more than 3 seconds. Thread will explode.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho should squash Cassidy if the match even happens. AEW fanboys are so off-base with the criticisms of their product.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cody and Shida winning should be obvious. Santana and Ortiz need to start winning matches so hopefully that starts tonight. MJF and Wardlow should probably stay strong so I got them winning.

The only match I think is really 50/50 is the tag title match. Now, I don't think Best Friends should be the team to dethrone Omega and Hangman, but Omega and Hangman need to go back to singles competition eventually. It's a toss up, but I think I'll pick Omega and Hangman to retain and go on to at least All Out as champions.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Jericho should squash Cassidy if the match even happens. AEW fanboys are so off-base with the criticisms of their product.


You're an AEW fanboy if we're one.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> If Cody wins= Cody burying everyone
> 
> If Hager wins= Incoming boring Hager reign
> 
> ...


If Omega/Page wins: Real tag teams can't beat singles guys in tag teams

Omega/Page lose: Best Friends suck and Chuck Taylor is a geek

Omega/Page heel turn: They should have done it during the height of the pandemic instead of waiting for All Out build

Janela punches Archer: Archer is buried

Archer wins: Why is he destroying young talent? Why is he wasting time with Janela?

Tessa surprised debut: Tony Khan is a hypocrite

Tessa doesn't debut: Tony is an idiot

Cage wins: They strapped a rocket on him and he doesnt desere it

Moxley wins: He's burying more monsters

MJF/Wardlow win: Wasted

MJF/Wardlow lose: Jurassic Express are geeks and one guy has a dino mask

Shida wins: Joshi sucks, no english

Ford wins: Hot potatoing the title

8 Man Tag: Too many flips, FTR is boring, Lucha Bros should be challenging Omega/Page fuck Pentagon for being in Mexico and staying safe, B&B are jobbers

Private Party wins: Santana and Ortiz are buried

Santana/Ortiz win: Matt Hardy is not helping Private Party get over

This is half of the people on this site for every situation/scenario:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

^amazing because that's exactly what's going to happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho will win - and we'll get a brutal blade job on Cassidy too, in my opinion.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Omega/Page wins: Real tag teams can't beat singles guys in tag teams
> 
> Omega/Page lose: Best Friends suck and Chuck Taylor is a geek
> 
> ...



I can promise you with 1000% certainty that I have not, nor would I ever say half of this shit; that goes for the people you're talking about as well.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Should be a great 4 hours of Wrestling. I plan on watching Fyter Fest live and then straight after I'll watch the Great American bash. That'll take me to 5am UK time, but man I'm pumped for tonight.

I'm staying off the Internet completely so enjoy the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> If Cody wins= Cody burying everyone
> 
> If Hager wins= Incoming boring Hager reign
> 
> ...


nope... thats about it

don’t forget that no matter what happens, there’ll be too much comedy and at the same time not enough promos


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> I can promise you with 1000% certainty that I have not, nor would I ever say half of this shit; that goes for the people you're talking about as well.


I hope you can keep that promise, I wouldn't speak too soon though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Omega/Page wins: Real tag teams can't beat singles guys in tag teams
> 
> Omega/Page lose: Best Friends suck and Chuck Taylor is a geek
> 
> ...


#facts


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> I can promise you with 1000% certainty that I have not, nor would I ever say half of this shit; that goes for the people you're talking about as well.


its kinda the point - 2 extreme opinions on each point

ie> you won’t say half the shit, but you might’ve said the other half?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, let's go through these for fun: 



prosperwithdeen said:


> If Omega/Page wins: Real tag teams can't beat singles guys in tag teams
> 
> Omega/Page lose: Best Friends suck and Chuck Taylor is a geek


The Best Friends do suck and Chuck Taylor is a geek. Just because it's on the internet doesn't make it true, but it doesn't make it false either. Omega & Page should be a real team, it's the best use for both of them right now. The smart thing would be to put Page & Omega over. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Omega/Page heel turn: They should have done it during the height of the pandemic instead of waiting for All Out build


Why would you do this now? Why would you do this before a match with FTR? Yes, it would be too soon. Yes, it would be laboured and phoney (does anyone REALLY want to see this?). And yes, they should wait, if they do it ever. Omega would be a shitty heel and Page is too over to turn anyway. Stop playing roles and just be who you are. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Janela punches Archer: Archer is buried
> 
> Archer wins: Why is he destroying young talent? Why is he wasting time with Janela?


Yes, if Janela punches Archer it will make Archer look like shit. Because Janela and his punches look like shit, and energy transfers. No one would complain about Archer destroying Janela. Young talent implies talent. But yes, it is a waste of his time. This is called bad booking. It exists and AEW can be very guilty of it. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Tessa surprised debut: Tony Khan is a hypocrite
> 
> Tessa doesn't debut: Tony is an idiot


Yes, Tony Khan is arguably a hypocrite if he debuts Tessa. And yes, it is bad for them if they can't get her. It can be both things. Tony shouldn't have opened his mouth. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Cage wins: They strapped a rocket on him and he doesnt desere it[
> 
> Moxley wins: He's burying more monsters


Well, yeah. Again, this can be both things. Cage wouldn't be the best choice for champion right now, and if Moxley beats him it is another big guy that has had his heat blown off. This is more of that bad booking and _AEW created this situation for themselves_. It's no one else's fault. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> MJF/Wardlow win: Wasted
> 
> MJF/Wardlow lose: Jurassic Express are geeks and one guy has a dino mask


MJF & Wardlow should win. Is this even a thing? 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Shida wins: Joshi sucks, no english
> 
> Ford wins: Hot potatoing the title


If Ford wins it is too early to take the belt off Shida. I'm sure there are valid criticisms of Shida too. I haven't watched her in a while though, because AEW's Women's Division _sucks_. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> 8 Man Tag: Too many flips, FTR is boring, Lucha Bros should be challenging Omega/Page fuck Pentagon for being in Mexico and staying safe, B&B are jobbers


There probably will be too many flips. FTR aren't boring. Lucha Bros shouldn't be a tag team. B&B are jobbers. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Private Party wins: Santana and Ortiz are buried
> 
> Santana/Ortiz win: Matt Hardy is not helping Private Party get over


Well, yeah. Again -- more bad booking. Private Party are way too green to be going over a team that should be emphasised in your division at this point. Plus, Matt Hardy should probably be fobbed off. 

What an odd bunch of complaints. You are going to get people who know what they are talking about and some that don't. You don't need to weigh every opinion equally, nor do you need to throw out the good ones because there are people who think Joey Janela is talented and FTR is boring. This is why it is important to have knowledge and instincts that provide a compass to navigating feedback. If you know what you are doing, then you can do it without ending up in no-win situations. But I think the weirdest thing you do here is seemingly absolve AEW of any responsibility for doing the shit that gets them into a lot of these no-win situations. It can be their fault.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> Should be a great 4 hours of Wrestling. I plan on watching Fyter Fest live and then straight after I'll watch the Great American bash. That'll take me to 5am UK time, but man I'm pumped for tonight.
> 
> I'm staying off the Internet completely so enjoy the show.


Yeah it'll be back to back for me too, Fyter Fest first


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Should be a great 4 hours of Wrestling. I plan on watching Fyter Fest live and then straight after I'll watch the Great American bash. That'll take me to 5am UK time, but man I'm pumped for tonight.
> 
> I'm staying off the Internet completely so enjoy the show.


how do you even watch NXT live in the UK?

isn’t it on the next night on the network?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Well, let's go through these for fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took all of 2 minutes lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how do you even watch NXT live in the UK?
> 
> isn’t it on the next night on the network?


I think there is a website in which you can have the replay right after the show


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It took all of 2 minutes lol


Of all the people I've come across on this forum, he's given me the most laughs.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

D


prosperwithdeen said:


> If Omega/Page wins: Real tag teams can't beat singles guys in tag teams
> 
> Omega/Page lose: Best Friends suck and Chuck Taylor is a geek
> 
> ...


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hope you can keep that promise, I wouldn't speak too soon though


 #110  •  a moment ago


> NXT Only said:
> If Cody wins= Cody burying everyone;* I do not believe for a second Hager should be the one to take the title here.*
> 
> If Jericho wins= Burying young talent; *I never advocated for OC winning this match*.
> ...





> Santana/Ortiz win: Matt Hardy is not helping Private Party get over; *Santana and Ortiz need to get back in the tag title picture, while Private Party are still far too green. Again, I would not complain about Santana/Ortiz winning.*





> Moxley wins: He's burying more monsters;* Moxley winning would not bury Cage, but a shitty follow up may.*





> Tessa surprised debut: Tony Khan is a hypocrite;* it would make him a hypocrite, but I wouldn't even care, in fact, I'd give them immense credit for not having this fact leaked.*


 Shida wins: Joshi sucks, no English; *not in a million years would I ever utter these words. Shida is heralded by most as being the best in the division.*


> *8 Man Tag: Too many flips, FTR is boring, Lucha Bros should be challenging Omega/Page fuck Pentagon for being in Mexico and staying safe, B&B are jobbers;* I never thought FTR to be boring, the "fuck Pentagon for being safe in Mexico is a complete out of nowhere strawman", I actually like B&B but their win/loss record does not speak to being top contenders
> 
> 
> > Janela punches Archer: Archer is buried; *come on man, this is a reach and you know it*.





> > Archer wins: Why is he destroying young talent? Why is he wasting time with Janela?; *Janela is trash, and I would never begrudge him losing a match, nor would I classify him as "talent", and the wasting time with Janela bit is something I've been saying since the beginning, not something that would come about during tonight's show.*


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It took all of 2 minutes lol


Honestly that was amazing because he's dead ass serious.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> Honestly that was amazing because he's dead ass serious.


Well i think the person you're talking about is on my ignore list.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how do you even watch NXT live in the UK?
> 
> isn’t it on the next night on the network?


I think this'll likely show it straight after. If not I'll just YouTube the Sasha/Io match. I'm sure There'll be plenty of YouTube vids of that straight after.





__





Watch Wrestling Online- Watch WWE, Raw, Smackdown Live, TNA


Watch Wrestling Online Watch WWE Raw online, Watch WWE smackdown Live to watch wrestling in NXT, live PPV free Dailymotion




watchwrestling.in


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m going to have to miss tonight’s episode live. I’m stuck at work, and they’ve flipped my watch standing. So, I’m sadly going to miss seeing how badly they can make Omega/Page look whilst keeping them in the win column.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I’m going to have to miss tonight’s episode live. I’m stuck at work, and they’ve flipped my watch standing. So, I’m sadly going to miss seeing how badly they can make Omega/Page look whilst keeping them in the win column.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, not you Bdon.....we needed you to beat NXT in the ratings


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Omega/Page wins: Real tag teams can't beat singles guys in tag teams





bdon said:


> I’m going to have to miss tonight’s episode live. I’m stuck at work, and they’ve flipped my watch standing. So, I’m sadly going to miss seeing how badly they can make Omega/Page look whilst keeping them in the win column.


Almost @prosperwithdeen


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Almost @prosperwithdeen


That's 2 for 2 before the show even starts ha, Hammerstone at least comes off as genuinely critiquing the product and not nitpicking stupid shit lol


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Should be a great 4 hours of Wrestling. I plan on watching Fyter Fest live and then straight after I'll watch the Great American bash. That'll take me to *5am UK time*, but man I'm pumped for tonight.
> 
> I'm staying off the Internet completely so enjoy the show.


That's dedication mate. I'm off to bed soon and will get up around 8am to watch. NXT first for me, but AEW straight after.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Almost @prosperwithdeen


I’m not sure why you’re laughing, dude. I think Omega and Page should go over strongly in this one as they’re actually a very good tag team, despite historically being singles guys.

I’d just prefer they be booked strong in this matchup and going forward. That way when the time comes for them to drop the belts to FTR, Bucks, or Lucha Bros (likely FTR), it is more meaningful.

You should know by now that I place heavy emphasis on THE STORY in how I think things should be booked. Omega and Page looking susceptible to defeat at the hands of Best Friends, who I like for the most part (especially Trent), then it doesn’t mean as much when one of those aforementioned GREAT teams beat Omega and Page.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It took all of 2 minutes lol


I would have to assume you're talking about "them"? I do have to question the length of time though... only 2 minutes?! Are you sure about that? Shit, the site must have crashed while they were all trying to hit the reply button at the same time then?! There is no other possible answer to it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> I’m not sure why you’re laughing, dude. I think Omega and Page should go over strongly in this one as they’re actually a very good tag team, despite historically being singles guys.
> 
> I’d just prefer they be booked strong in this matchup and going forward. That way when the time comes for them to drop the belts to FTR, Bucks, or Lucha Bros (likely FTR), it is more meaningful.
> 
> You should know by now that I place heavy emphasis on THE STORY in how I think things should be booked. Omega and Page looking susceptible to defeat at the hands of Best Friends, who I like for the most part (especially Trent), then it doesn’t mean as much when one of those aforementioned GREAT teams beat Omega and Page.


BFs will be competitive, but OmegaPage will comfortably win unless there's a swerve.



prosperwithdeen said:


> That's 2 for 2 before the show even starts ha, Hammerstone at least comes off as genuinely critiquing the product and not nitpicking stupid shit lol


Hammerstone isn't part of the overcritical group, as much as he wishes he was.


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how do you even watch NXT live in the UK?
> 
> isn’t it on the next night on the network?


It's live on BT Sport - the same channel that has all the UFC, Champions League football etc. so it's generally far more accessible than AEW, which is only live on a much more niche platform. I record NXT to watch first thing in the morning, and then use Taker1986's link to watch AEW straight after as 10/11pm on Friday on ITV4 is too late to avoid spoilers. If it was on at 9pm the following night like Impact is, then it would be easier, but those 2 days makes it tough. I still don't know why ITV4 can't just show it live at 1am?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> BFs will be competitive, but OmegaPage will comfortably win unless there's a swerve.
> 
> 
> Hammerstone isn't part of the overcritical group, as much as he wishes he was.


I hope you’re right about OmegaPage winning comfortably. Sadly, I expect this to be another night of Omega and Page being booked to look like shit in order to make others look better than they are.

Pac, Omega, Page, and Fenix have really carried the in-ring action for this company. Will definitely be good to get Page and Omega apart _when the story calls for it_.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I’m not sure why you’re laughing, dude. I think Omega and Page should go over strongly in this one as they’re actually a very good tag team, despite historically being singles guys.
> 
> I’d just prefer they be booked strong in this matchup and going forward. That way when the time comes for them to drop the belts to FTR, Bucks, or Lucha Bros (likely FTR), it is more meaningful.
> 
> You should know by now that I place heavy emphasis on THE STORY in how I think things should be booked. Omega and Page looking susceptible to defeat at the hands of Best Friends, who I like for the most part (especially Trent), then it doesn’t mean as much when one of those aforementioned GREAT teams beat Omega and Page.


And if Omega and Page don't become singles guys now and don't go into All Out with new storylines, then what does that mean for you and your critiques? You have been clamoring for more singles storylines and for Omega to do more as a singles guy. Staying in a tag team won't get him to the level that you have been asking for. This post comes off as you genuinely wanting Omega/Page to be a fire tag team, but we all know that's BS. If they stay in a tag team, Omega is wasting his potential. If he goes on into a singles run, then the tag run means nothing to you. He can't win. This is me just assuming based off of your previous posts in every thread by the way, I don't know how you really feel. It wouldn't be worth mentioning if you didn't post the same criticisms in every thread.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> I hope you’re right about OmegaPage winning comfortably. Sadly, I expect this to be another night of Omega and Page being booked to look like shit in order to make others look better than they are.
> 
> Pac, Omega, Page, and Fenix have really carried the in-ring action for this company. Will definitely be good to get Page and Omega apart _when the story calls for it_.


they've won all of their matches comfortably. can't remember 1 where it felt like they could actually lose.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Regardless of how much we debate each other the last 2 pages of this thread have been amazing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope... thats about it
> 
> don’t forget that no matter what happens, there’ll be too much comedy and at the same time not enough promos


Why do promos need to be funny? This is inherently your point here, yeah? 



prosperwithdeen said:


> It took all of 2 minutes lol


How so? I pointed out how people don’t say those things, some of the same people who do are idiots, and how a lot of it is AEW’s fault.

Much easier to just post Eddie Murphy gifs, of which I’m sure he would not approve, than discuss actual points. Hasty generalisations are a logical fallacy, by the way. Normally I wouldn’t reduce myself to quoting arguing techniques, but I think it’s pretty telling that the AEW hardcores clap like seals for fallacious reasoning.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

NXT Only said:


> Regardless of how much we debate each other the last 2 pages of this thread have been amazing.


to be honest, seeing these older guys run around complaining about AEW and then coming back every week is hilarious. what's the definition of crazy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> And if Omega and Page don't become singles guys now and don't go into All Out with new storylines, then what does that mean for you and your critiques? You have been clamoring for more singles storylines and for Omega to do more as a singles guy. Staying in a tag team won't get him to the level that you have been asking for. This post comes off as you genuinely wanting Omega/Page to be a fire tag team, but we all know that's BS. If they stay in a tag team, Omega is wasting his potential. If he goes on into a singles run, then the tag run means nothing to you. He can't win. This is me just assuming based off of your previous posts in every thread by the way, I don't know how you really feel. It wouldn't be worth mentioning if you didn't post the same criticisms in every thread.


Page and Omega not having a storyline is criminal.

Omega not having ANYTHING to do, other than play second fiddle to Matt fucking Hardy in an Elite vs Inner Circle feud, is criminal.

Omega and Page being booked like shit vs the Natural Nightmares, Best Friends, etc is criminal.

Omega and Page retaining the belts to make for a more meaningful win _when facing Lucha Bros, Bucks, or FTR_ is not criminal.

Again, I look at things through the prism of the story being told. During the pandemic, they booked these guys like the fucking shows didn’t matter one fucking bit, like they were not even trying. That upset me.

You’ve got your full roster (mostly) now, so why not book accordingly?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Why do promos need to be funny? This is inherently your point here, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro I argue with you about this shit every other day and you know this. I give you the best argument/discussion that you are going to find on here so don't play that game. I never generalize. In fact I harp on you guys for leaving out 90% of the details when you make your arguments. If I see massive details being left out, I won't even respond. And don't get on these guys for "clapping like seals" when you and your homies do that shit for each one of your posts. I could re-quote you on everything you said, but the fact of the matter is, there's no point when there will be an after-show discussion or thread talking about the show. You'll get my thoughts and everyone else's there.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Aewwe said:


> It's live on BT Sport - the same channel that has all the UFC, Champions League football etc. so it's generally far more accessible than AEW, which is only live on a much more niche platform. I record NXT to watch first thing in the morning, and then use Taker1986's link to watch AEW straight after as 10/11pm on Friday on ITV4 is too late to avoid spoilers. If it was on at 9pm the following night like Impact is, then it would be easier, but those 2 days makes it tough. I still don't know why ITV4 can't just show it live at 1am?


Yeah, There's no way i could wait until Friday on ITV4 to watch without avoiding spoilers to ruin it. Even back in the day during the attitude era when i was in high school when Raw was shown on Friday night and there was no social media i rarely managed to avoid spoilers. I remember nearly decking a friend in maths class after he told me Vince was the greater power, good times lol. 

Honestly, I've no idea why ITV1 couldn't show dynamite live, just flicked it over to ITV1 now and bloody nightscreen advertising shows on with annoying music to boot. So yeah, i just watch on FiteTV. around £4.99 a month so just over a quid a show so i don't mind paying, but really it should be live on ITV1 for sure.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Hopefully AEW have learned from last week and will put on two solid hours of wrestling entertainment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Page and Omega not having a storyline is criminal.
> 
> Omega not having ANYTHING to do, other than play second fiddle to Matt fucking Hardy in an Elite vs Inner Circle feud, is criminal.
> 
> ...


You're leaving out details again. Pentagon just came back last week. FTR just debuted and are in a double feud already. They already faced the Bucks. They looked dominating against the Natural Nightmares. The last 2 minutes of the match was all Omega/Page offense.

What did you genuinely want Omega to do during the pandemic months? What storyline would you have booked that was more inclusive and fun than Stadium Stampede? I would really like to know. Don't leave out the inclusive part. Your storyline can't involve leaving everyone off of TV except Omega and whoever he is feuding with.

They WILL book accordingly. Be patient and let them get through Fyter Fest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m generally not sure how or where you’re not getting my points about Omega/Page.

QT Marshall carrying the Natural Nightmares is a joke. QT Marshall carrying them in a match vs your tag champions is a larger joke. Chuckie T doing the same tonight does no one any favors. I’m not one who complains about a guy’s look, but when you smile and shit after every offensive move, it just hurts the story being told in the ring.

I will be more than fine if Omega and Page struggle due to Trent being treated like a badass. That is understandable. He deserves a bit of a push, something Okada and Omega both were championing during their time in New Japan.

Just don’t make us watch Omega and Page sell a ton of shit for Chuckie T, and I’ll be happy with any outcome. Lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're leaving out details again. Pentagon just came back last week. FTR just debuted and are in a double feud already. They already faced the Bucks. They looked dominating against the Natural Nightmares. The last 2 minutes of the match was all Omega/Page offense.
> 
> What did you genuinely want Omega to do during the pandemic months? What storyline would you have booked that was more inclusive and fun than Stadium Stampede? I would really like to know. Don't leave out the inclusive part. Your storyline can't involve leaving everyone off of TV except Omega and whoever he is feuding with.
> 
> They WILL book accordingly. Be patient and let them get through Fyter Fest.


Omega vs Jericho was being teased heavily prior to the pandemic. Inner Circle vs Elite was used during the pandemic...

...and Matt Hardy was suddenly the Main protagonist of that story, because...?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking forward to the show !


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Only really looking forward to the tag title match (because Hangman/Kenny are one of my favorite things in AEW atm).


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> Looking forward to the show !


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Omega vs Jericho was being teased heavily prior to the pandemic. Inner Circle vs Elite was used during the pandemic...
> 
> ...and Matt Hardy was suddenly the Main protagonist of that story, because...?


They just did Omega/Jericho at last years Double or Nothing. You wanted them to sell a $50 PPV with a main event we just got the year prior? While leaving the other 8 guys off the card?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETSSSS GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoever that woman was in the bikini needs to be featured more.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Jericho turns down his volume tnight haha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good way to open the show. Hot chicks shaking their tits for the camera.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Whoever that woman was in the bikini needs to be featured more.


That really gave me strong WCW vibes.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

MJF's robe is hilariously awful.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol i wanna punch MFJ so fucking hard wearing that pink rope haha classic 

Yeah i also got some serious wcw vibes too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Good way to open the show. Hot chicks shaking their tits for the camera.


Who's the blonde? Damn lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF is Godly on the stick


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I fucking hate that robe. Good job mfj!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

JRL said:


> MJF's robe is hilariously awful.


Maybe worse than Miz’s entrance gear and that’s hard to do


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF Calling out tHe ratings war hahaha


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

RATINGS WAR


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Omg is AEW showing women as objects? How dare they.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Jericho screaming at me lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Could Wardlow do the same to Marko next, please?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The Wednesday night war rolls on


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's the blonde? Damn lol


No idea. There’s just random women in bikini tops around the ring and it’s awesome.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF promo was good, Jericho screaming and dominating commentary is something I could go without.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Jurassic Express is so much better without Marko. I think Marko has a place, just not with this duo. What that place is, I am not sure. He does entertain me though.

Edit: Crap he IS at ring side. My mistake.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Jericho doing a parody of an overeager announcer? Or just extremely loud lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Jurassic Express is so much better without Marko. I think Marko has a place, just not with this duo. What that place is, I am not sure. He does entertain me though.


That place is not in the ring.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> Jurassic Express is so much better without Marko. I think Marko has a place, just not with this duo. What that place is, I am not sure. He does entertain me though.


He has a place being squashed weekly. That’d entertain me.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

What language is Jericho speaking lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NXT Only said:


> What language is Jericho speaking lmao



Candian so i can understand


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What’s up with the no selling lol


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

No idea who the legal men are.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow is a great talent


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol yesss mjf just did the eye poke


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt is stunted.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That destroyer was amazing. What a sequence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF has some great facials.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good first match.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Great match. The only downside was Marko Runt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wardlow Swanton is so impressive so of course it only gets a 2 count, lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, great opener!
Love it


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Booo! At least MJF didn't eat the pin. Was hoping he and Wardlow were going to get the win.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry but warlords modern hispter hair has to go


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Luchasaurus and Wardlow were great in there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fucking gem of an opener.

Luchasaurus is amazing and Wardlow has star potential as well. 

Great way to open the show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Honestly that was a pretty fucking electric start.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The match was solid there was some negative stuff but mostly positive.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Fantastic match


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Marbar said:


> Great match. The only downside was Marko Runt.


He was on the screen for less than 1min combine


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match. No complaints. Probably match of the night


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great opener. Surprised that Wardlow and MJF lost though. At least MJF didn’t take the pin.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> Luchasaurus and Wardlow were great in there.


Jungle Boy and MJF have a great chemistry and the same for Luchasaurus and Wardlow


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’m still hearing Jericho scream stuff for some reason.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Great match, MJF/Jungle boy have insane chemistry. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Wardlow is a great talent


He really is!






He has a great mindset


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Future is bright with these guys. Amazing match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The worst part of that match was Marko Stunt. 

Otherwise it was very, very good.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Great opener. Surprised that Wardlow and MJF lost though. At least MJF didn’t take the pin.


Well they're not really a tag team so it's ok, plus MJF is still undefeated in 1v1


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't like MJF yelling at Wardlow. I don't like the henchmen dynamic. I always thought of them as partners. I think it diminishes Wardlows monster status. If they are teasing a Wardlow face turn it's way too soon.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lance Archer wanting to fuck some fools up.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Puppy battle royal


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Im pretty pissed that i cant watch fyterfest on the same channel as i watch dynamite. Oh wells live stream it is. Cute puppies?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I can get behind the puppy battle royale.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shida is great. Penelope is hot as fuck and has potential. 

This could be great or meh and everywhere in between.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Tag belts are main eventing good.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omega/Page vs Best Friend is the main event.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I can get behind the puppy battle royale.


Of all they do that’s what you like. I love you man.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida Lockhart for the win!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Omega/Page vs Best Friend is the main event.


As it should be.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Puppies!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think the last 2 matches are going to be Cody vs Hager and the tag team titles match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Product this week feels good with the video packages


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I like how Shida has subtitles when her English is really strong.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone actually like kip?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Of all they do that’s what you like. I love you man.


What can I say? I'm a dog lover.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Boring montage build for the womens title. No heat whatsoever


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What can I say? I'm a dog lover.


Okay, now I understand your taste in women.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Okay, now I understand your taste in women.


Yeah, the Mrs loves dogs as well. We have a beautiful Maltese Terrier.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho still sucks on commentary, but at least he's not talking over everyone as much


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ford is a star. 






So of course shes gonna lose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far so good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Em i the only one getting wcw vibes tonight


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Was hoping Fyter Fest was going to be lighter on the commercials. At least during matches. What a silly hope.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho still sucks on commentary, but at least he's not talking over everyone as much


I think four people at the table is too many anyway.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kip Sabian, never forget


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think four people at the table is too many anyway.


The heel announcer has been missing from AEW imo. JR, Tony and X all lean towards faces.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ford is a star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's going lose because Shida hasn't been champion for that long as she's their top women right now. Penelope will get her moment in due time.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

really happy Archer punked out joey while Jake just laughed. that laugh was probably genuine


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one getting wcw vibes tonight


Nope, as I’ve already mentioned.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ford doing very well so far.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho still sucks on commentary, but at least he's not talking over everyone as much


Jericho was really good I think on the first couple shows he did commentary. He is kinda overbearing on this show so far though.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Stream keeps pausing. Ugh. I should be able to watch this on cable dammit. God penelope looks tasty


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

bradboyd said:


> Im pretty pissed that i cant watch fyterfest on the same channel as i watch dynamite. Oh wells live stream it is. Cute puppies?


How comes?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hasn’t been a bad match


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Atleast Jericho is still a zillion times better than Excalibur


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Can we go a Jericho commentary session without the tired, old and quite frankly not funny "Pineapple Pete? I hate that guy!"

Please?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Gotta give Ford credit. She’s doing a damn good job.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit I thought Ford was gonna win with that roll up lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Surprised they took this long to unleash ford. 

why did they hide her for so long?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah. They have something in Penelope. I don’t know exactly what but there is some potential.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I like Shida but I gotta admit Ford has the look of a champion. Very good match so far


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And now Sabian met Ken. Lol.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice counter to a drop kick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why won't they end this match lol


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

bradboyd said:


> Stream keeps pausing. Ugh. I should be able to watch this on cable dammit. God penelope looks tasty


You can watch on the tntdrama website if you sign in with your cable provider.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stop kicking out of finishers.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This fucking match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn this is really good Penelope can go


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ugh AEW crowd please dont chant thisis awesome


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fantastic match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a dud


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Penelope is hot as fuck. Shes also pretty damn good in the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ford was kinda sandbagging Shida there on the falcon arrow


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid match but a little overkill on the kick out after the two knees and the falcon arrow. I guess that’s just how the industry is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think Penelope could be a good face one day. Much better match than I was expecting.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

ok Jericho needs to calm down a bit now and then and not force his voice so bad


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Really good woman’s match. Enjoyed that.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Ford is a future champ for sure. She has continued to improve greatly. 

I honestly wasn't sure Shida was going to win the longer the match went on.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That second finisher kickout was retarded.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That put a Penelope over in a huge way


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Great match. Ford was on her A game. For a feud that got a lot of crap it turned out well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Penelope is like Alexa Bliss without the mic time. Decent to look at, nothing to see in ring.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That was a dud


Lol k


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They promoted Moxley, so i wonder if he will still take on Cage?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Awesome match. They created something with Penelope today.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Penelope is like Alexa Bliss without the mic time. Decent to look at, nothing to see in ring.


She's definitely not as hot as Bliss but she is certainly very attractive. 

She just put on a very solid match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shida have a crazy 2 count kick out


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Surprised they took this long to unleash ford.
> 
> why did they hide her for so long?


She's improving that's why. She's gotten exponentially better from where she was at the start of AEW.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> They promoted Moxley, so i wonder if he will still take on Cage?


Its getting taped tonight so most likely.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Claro De Luna said:


> How comes?


Not sure. I came across a channel i didnt need to subscribe to (tsn) and thats where ive watched dynamite since. Fyterfest aint playing on it for some reason


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> She's definitely not as hot as Bliss but she is certainly very attractive.
> 
> She just put on a very solid match.


I don't see the comparison.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Didn't mind the women's match either. What is this lunacy?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hager's wife! NICE. Good reason to watch now


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol his wife looks akward


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> She's definitely not as hot as Bliss but she is certainly very attractive.
> 
> She just put on a very solid match.


It was a dud match for me I'm not into Joshi for real and I'm not into her. She's athletic though, so that's something that can be built on. But showing she isn't useless is all this was.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Catalina in Hager’s corner. I dig it. Hope she stick around


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hagers theme music is like his wife. Hot as hell.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hager and his gorgeous wife should just be a singles act


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wish jake uses mma shorts instead, tights dont suit him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody's shirt has a "Great American Bash" Vibe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Remember when the TNT was going to get finished


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Stylistically this might be the worst match of the night. But Hager’s wife tho, his wife tho.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Catalina to Hager is like Scarlett to Kross it just works perfectly


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This should be a great match


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Wouldn't mind seeing Hager as a singles guy w/o the IC and just his wife. 

His tights suck tonight though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Predict Jericho attacks Cody to start a TNT title feud.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im suprised the belts still not done


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That belt, no, really... fix it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I can't say I have any issues with the show thus far, aside from maybe it still being too soon to tease an MJF/Wardlow breakup this hard


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

They should use Catalina more.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Predict Jericho attacks Cody to start a TNT title feud.



Good call


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Im suprised the belts still not done


It was always done lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Catalina to Hager is like Scarlett to Kross it just works perfectly



Uh nah mate


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

My god Hagers wife is...wow


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

He is "Rock Hard" Hager! Hahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets see what Cody can get out of Hager in this match. I just realized Cody's shirt is indeed based off the Great American Bash logo lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrThortan said:


> He is "Rock Hard" Hager! Hahaha


YEP LOL. Rock Hard Hager! LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why are all you guys attracted to fake plastic girls? I dont get it


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Arn talking to Cody with the papers in his mouth talking the tactics is so cringe.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be another banger


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sometimes I feel Justin Roberts tries too hard. Still good announcer tho.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hager looks dumb. I don't know what it is.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is Roooooock Haaard!

I can’t blame him with a wife like that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did Jericho just use height to discuss reach lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody said during the press conference that the belt wasn’t done lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh nah mate


Hagers wife is hotter.

Hager and Kross are both meh though


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Hagers wife is hotter.
> 
> Hager and Kross are both meh though



Rofl


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Unnecessary, but I wish this had a stipulation


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is already more entertaining than Hager vs Mox.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Cody said during the press conference that the belt wasn’t done lol


It's done lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Did Jericho just use height to discuss reach lol


Yes. 

Typically individuals with a height advantage of half a foot+ do tend to have the reach advantage. 

Of course there are exceptions - but they're not the rule.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that referee new?


shandcraig said:


> Why are all you guys attracted to fake plastic girls? I dont get it


These girls were popular decades ago bruh. Sable, Sunny Tori Wilson all had nice body's fake boobs.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> It was always done lol



What are you getting at? The belt maker said its not done amd cody


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that referee new?
> 
> These girls were popular decades ago bruh. Sable, Sunny Tori Wilson all had nice body's fake boobs.


Hold up mate, Torrie Wilson had implants?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't see the comparison.


Me either - but I didn't make it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> What are you getting at? The belt maker said its not done amd cody


That they're full of shit and this is the belt. Remember when it was "oh we might have it by the next Dynamite". That was right after DoN2. This is the real 1st belt, it's just ugly.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Rofl


Scarlette is overrated lookwise. 

Discount Bliss.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He called him Mr. Feeny lol
Wait wrong name lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho just loves yelling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hager's been trying to target Anderson all night lol

Damn i have to lower the volume on my TV Jericho's too loud!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wilford Brimley


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> That they're full of shit and this is the belt. Remember when it was "oh we might have it by the next Dynamite". That was right after DoN2. This is the real 1st belt, it's just ugly.


Nah bruh. It even looks incomplete.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That they're full of shit and this is the belt. Remember when it was "oh we might have it by the next Dynamite". That was right after DoN2. This is the real 1st belt, it's just ugly.


There is literally no reason to lie about a belt being finished if they have zero intentions of actually finishing it.

You're typically an okay poster but you're really reaching tonight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> That they're full of shit and this is the belt. Remember when it was "oh we might have it by the next Dynamite". That was right after DoN2. This is the real 1st belt, it's just ugly.



I thought it was weird when cody said he loved it and thinks he wont get it finished . But why would the maker post photos of the finished design.

And yep its ugly, not prestigious 😉


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was an ugly jump by Cody. He isn't exactly a graceful high flyer.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho is too loud...


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> This should be a great match


NO! Scarlett adds to and enhances Kross and the vibe that they put out together. Hager and his wife are just Hager and his wife.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If true about the gold plates and raised TNT logo i think it would help a lot.

But who is cody kidding about teds house? No one gives a shit


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Hager has no charisma but this has been a good technial wrestling match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah bruh. It even looks incomplete.


This the real belt. Even still the additional parts was supposed to be some gold trim lol you think that makes it not look shit?


PavelGaborik said:


> There is literally no reason to lie about a belt being finished if they have zero intentions of actually finishing it.


People in general lie about plenty of stupid shit, let alone businessmen and promoters. 

I'll even give them the out that maybe the design was on TNT since they're the ones who'd most likely want the big TNT middle.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody getting his ass whipped lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho’s Arn insults are savage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

When is the weight belt coming into play


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Jericho’s Arn insults are savage


The whole Waffle House menu thing is great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo for no belt


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

After seeing how good Shida, Ford and Baker can be, it makes me realize how Incredibly stupid they were to kick off this division with Riho and Nyla Rose. Mixture of Omega favoritism and wanting too bad to make a social statement instead of just using your best talent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marbar said:


> Hager has no charisma but this has been a good technial wrestling match


Actually not a bad match. Maybe Hager's best match on AEW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I thought it was weird when cody said he loved it and thinks he wont get it finished . But why would the maker post photos of the finished design.
> 
> And yep its ugly, not prestigious


When did he post photos of the finished belt. The last "real TNT belt" photos I seen were mock-ups that he said were "close"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Jericho is too loud...


Very. Had to lower my volume. He's loud as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Actually not a bad match. Maybe Hager's best match on AEW


Easily his best honestly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good match but dumb ending.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> After seeing how good Shida, Ford and Baker can be, it makes me realize how Incredibly stupid they were to kick off this division with Riho and Nyla Rose. Mixture of Omega favoritism and wanting too bad to make a social statement instead of just using your best talent.


Shida was finishing up her dates in Japan and wouldn't be there for the first month or so of Dynamite. Baker wasn't great until she turned heel in January. Ford is very green but has been improving.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF was that


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell was that finish


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

First hour of this show has been amazing


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuckery ending lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lame


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody's new thing is making pins where his opponent looks stupid


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hager looks like the biggest idiot on earth for not only allowing his shoulders to get pinned like that but also celebrating whilst Cody's music plays.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

You deserved that ref. Letting those losers get away with so much cheating. Cody should be ashamed.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a pretty good match but I despise that ending


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No wonder I’ve never seen that ref before. One and done lmao


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody went over dirty? Wow.

Jericho is hilarious


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Hate cody finishers lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was a fucking stupid ending. 

wow


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So my boy Cody has got embarrassing pins on

Shawn Spears

Darby Allin

Jake Hager

Who's next to fall victim to the weird Cody pin lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

NXT Only said:


> Cody went over dirty? Wow.
> 
> Jericho is hilarious


The turn is coming


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m caring less and less about Darby. His ring gear is Hot Topic bad too


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wcw finish


Swan-San said:


> Hate cody finishers lol



He has the ugliest finisher in the business. Every person takes it in their own sloppy way too


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a cool Darby vignette


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jake celebrating while Cody's music is playing. They made him look like a dumbass loooool.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cody "ima put every TEW option available in my match" Rhodes lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

If they truly wanted to play the confusion angle over who won, don’t fire off Cody’s theme so quick


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Terrible ending to a good Cody/Hager match why does Cody get these crazy ass pins lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Solid match ruined by a WWE esq ending.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Say whatever about Cody but he got a good match of Hager when the world champ couldn't


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

No surprise that the best AEW show in a while has been the one with no comedy.

And then Orange Cassidy wanders out...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There goes WF’s most hated wrestler lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why is Cassidy out for this match and not his boys going for the belts? Wtf?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Santana and Ortiz NEED this W.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

PnP needs a win here. Inner Circle has been taking too many losses.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No surprise that the best AEW show in a while has been the one with no comedy.
> 
> And then Orange Cassidy wanders out...


All matches no segments. New Japan style


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

New Private Party theme is wayyyy better than their old one.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love How they just have random hot chicks at ringside Lol


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Solid match ruined by a WWE esq ending.


I took a smoke break. I was actually watching the wrestling during the actual commercial break. Hope I didnt miss much.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I love How they just have random hot chicks at ringside Lol


Last year they used mannequins


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh snap they got rid of Private Party's atrocious entrance music. Nice! This one sounds way better.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Are Private party the street profits of aew?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradboyd said:


> Are Private party the street profits of aew?


They're more the BroMans of AEW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Working with Matt Hardy has to be a dream come true for these guys growing up watching the Hardy Boys lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There’s only the tag title match left after this, that thing is about to be like 35 mins long


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There’s only the tag title match left after this, that thing is about to be like 35 mins long


Maybe some fallout after the match as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Masked Avenger said:


> Maybe some fallout after the match as well.


Hoping for an Omega heel turn lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Match is dragging.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Terrible ending to a good Cody/Hager match why does Cody get these crazy ass pins lol


He wants to be famous for "Cody endings, not Dusty endings"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else getting their ears damaged by Jericho?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Santana and Ortiz the ultimate jobbers. Too bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did they change Private Party's theme??


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why did private party change a good theme?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They're going to go 30+ in the main.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt Hardy in this role isn’t bad. Mentoring a young team who idolized him and Jeff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Oh snap they got rid of Private Party's atrocious entrance music. Nice! This one sounds way better.


I noticed that too...

That guy next to Jericho in a blue hat i thought was Sammy G! LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well surprise victory there. They have to actually deliver and starting Private Party now then. They have wins over The Bucks and Proud and Powerful but it's hard to tell


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

So i guess the story is PnP are now jobbers?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I just don't care at all about this match...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Imagine what Jericho is like to his wife in bed


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

i like Private Party but Santana and Ortiz should have won.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Why is Jericho putting this ass hat over?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I noticed that too...
> 
> That guy next to Jericho in a blue hat i thought was Sammy G! LOL


I thought it was too when they showed him in the audience earlier.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Overacting Jericho yay


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> So i guess the story is PnP are now jobbers?


Right lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Gotta say I’ve been disappointed with the booking of Santana and Ortiz.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I noticed that too...
> 
> That guy next to Jericho in a blue hat i thought was Sammy G! LOL


It's Joe Alonzo who is Sammy's best friend and camera man for his blog.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn didn’t expect Private Party to win lol I would went with Santana and Ortiz


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

They could hardly restrain Orange!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong but i dont think PnP have won a single match so far in 2020... 

and Dark doesnt count


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn that blonde!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kenny is kinda flamboyant


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Adam said my tag belts hmmmm 

Lol that promo by kenny was so bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Jericho is off the commentary! I think he overstayed his visit. Keep him for only ONE match and thats all please AEW!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Man I'm not saying she's ugly but surely AEW could've found a hotter girl to be the token bikini girl.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Santana and Ortiz have become a joke....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I got a feeling shit is about to go down lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man I'm not saying she's ugly but surely AEW could've found a hotter girl to be the token bikini girl.


Agreed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit that tag match looks solid! MOXLEY VS CAGE is a done deal. Good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes Cage


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa Cage finally found a shirt that doesn’t rip.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wait wtf? So fight for the fallen is a week after these 2 weeks specials??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Taz out there stealing Asuka's catchphrase.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Santana and Ortiz losing is not the worst thing in the world. Well, it doesn’t really matter. AEW doesn’t have much black representation, so putting them over has those benefits. But the star team going forward is FTR. They need face teams to beat. Plus, they might just kick Santana and Ortiz out of the group in favour of them.

Santana and Ortiz winning would have been fine too. It’s just one of their less egregiously bad decisions.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Wait wtf? So fight for the fallen is a week after these 2 weeks specials??


Sounds like it! 😱


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ehhh another dig at WWE.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Was that a stab at wwe?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Sounds like it! 😱



So dumb


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big shot at WWE there lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man I'm not saying she's ugly but surely AEW could've found a hotter girl to be the token bikini girl.


I'll take her off your hands bud.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That shot to wwe was great ahahah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So what main events next week?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Sounds like it! 😱


NXt will respond with "Great Balls Of Fire 2"


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Sloppy shop


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So what main events next week?


Bucks/FTR vs Lucha/BnB


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So what main events next week?


It should be the tag match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> I'll take her off your hands bud.


No hate, they're hot and I'd definitely bang/date/wife a girl that looks that good but AEW could definitely get perfect 10's to just lay there in a bikini for a pay day.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I have no idea what’s going on in WWE right now, what was the shot?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So what main events next week?


Jericho vs Cassidy


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> I have no idea what’s going on in WWE right now, what was the shot?


Taz made a comment that AEW is a professional organisation that actually does COVID-19 tests.

Vince McMahon allegedly does not.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, new levels of dumb have been reached.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> They're more the BroMans of AEW


Flip after flip. Too much of this spotty crap.


Chan Hung said:


> Anyone else getting their ears damaged by Jericho?


Not at all. I really dont see why people are complaining. Jerichos annoying af and thats what makes him lovable. Great promo from Tazz


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> Bucks/FTR vs Lucha/BnB





ProjectGargano said:


> It should be the tag match


True, they need to add another match though, Cage vs a mid carder


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Jericho vs Cassidy


It will be the tag match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like The Best Friends but geez lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Last year we had Nakazawa vs Jebailey ar Fyter Fest 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh for fuck sake Trent's mum is dropping her son off for this tag team title match.

Trent is now ruined along with that idiot Chuck Taylor.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Taz made a comment that AEW is a professional organisation that actually does COVID-19 tests.
> 
> Vince McMahon allegedly does not.


Ooh. Wow even my little old job takes our temperature every day.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT: Got it...nevermind.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> I have no idea what’s going on in WWE right now, what was the shot?


COVID breakout. Mox's wife got exposed which is why he has to stay away.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao they got mom dukes


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Somebody call his momma!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was... uh...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW desperate doing specials got ratings or nah?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dropped off in a mini van lmao who the hell thought of that


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah that was so funny...


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> AEW desperate doing specials got ratings or nah?


Or they’re following their PPV schedule


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Page just has it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Having serious Buff Bagwell flashbacks there.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Something feels off about them tonight like something will happen


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No hate, they're hot and I'd definitely bang/date/wife a girl that looks that good but AEW could definitely get perfect 10's to just lay there in a bikini for a pay day.


Penelope has already been the star of the show in the looks department to be certain.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I chuckled at the mom van entrance.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Trent/Page face-off is what I'm here for. Omega and Chuck are cringe.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Tha


Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh for fuck sake Trent's mum is dropping her son off for this tag team title match.
> 
> Trent is now ruined along with that idiot Chuck Taylor.


That was hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> NXt will respond with "Great Balls Of Fire 2"


HAHA Or they should just do "GREED" since that was not just an actual ppv but what this whole thing is about!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Or they’re following their PPV schedule


Or they're desperate for a special lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Trent/Page face-off is what I'm here for. Omega and Chuck are cringe.


Imagine Omega vs Rollins promo face off!


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh for fuck sake Trent's mum is dropping her son off for this tag team title match.
> 
> Trent is now ruined along with that idiot Chuck Taylor.


Mate you never have anything good to say about AEW so why are you watching? Im a fan of Trent, so what if his mum dropped him off lol. You probably hate on Joey Jannela and Sonny Kiss, I think they're great.

I'm surprised you aren't watching NXT right now. Damn man lifes too short, go fill it with things that bring you joy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Taz made a comment that AEW is a professional organisation that actually does COVID-19 tests.
> 
> Vince McMahon allegedly does not.


That sounds like desperate low-hanging fruit. They’ve got a touch of the Bischoffs when the WWF started beating him. 



RapShepard said:


> AEW desperate doing specials got ratings or nah?


Yes. And I think they think that the WWE will respond by hot-shotting in kind. Like they can get them to burn themselves out by playing on the appetite of their hardcore fans. NXT will probably just put an Io Shirai match and Keith Lee title defence opposite it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Penelope has already been the star of the show in the looks department to be certain.


I’m just waiting on Dark Order Anna Jay to re-debut, hopefully next week. She’s the hottest chick in AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Claro De Luna said:


> Mate you never have anything good to say about AEW so why are you watching? I'm surprised you aren't watching NXT right now. Damn man lifes too short, go fill it with things that bring you joy.


Except I've already put over most of this show.

"Hurr durr y u watchin"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

More Private Party next week to replace the World title match, glad we’re still getting Mox vs Cage in 2 weeks


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Trent being dropped off by his mum is ridiculous. You can bin these guys now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> That sounds like desperate low-hanging fruit. They’ve got a touch of the Bischoffs when the WWF started beating him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I think they think that the WWE will respond by hot-shotting in kind. Like they can get them to burn themselves out by playing on the appetite of their hardcore fans. NXT will probably just put an Io Shirai match and Keith Lee title defence opposite it.


Trying to follow last year's schedule makes no sense with TV. They've basically turned FyterFest into a month long thing with the finale being a charity event. Which that's dope, but hilarious.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Did Omega break the internet with his mad promo skillz?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Except I've already put over most of this show.
> 
> "Hurr durr y u watchin"


This is the best Chip I’ve experienced. He’s been great tonight.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Did Omega break the internet with his mad promo skillz?


And then there’s The Wood


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chuck needs to lay off the carbs


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That is Cesar Bononi, ex-NXT development talent.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Omega and Page are great.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe I’m just not paying attention but this match is...ehh why is it main eventing lol


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

ProjectGargano said:


> That is Cesar Bononi, ex-NXT development talent.


He has been there the last 2 weeks, I believe, in the audience.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match should NOT have main evented. Not a fan of Best Friends


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 minutes!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice way to end it with Page fucking him with the lariat!!!!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Deadeye was a big miss


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OF COURSE have Trent eat the pin, the actual star, and not Chuck.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice, good match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok Show hour one was really good 2nd hour was just meh.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“You won’t drink beer?! Oh it’s on motherfucker!!!”


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

And the geeks run to the ring


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

They should have just given hangman both beers


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Omega wasting alcohol. Heel turn confirmed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They should go head and do the split next week. Private Party isn't ready on paper. But fuck it they've got big wins and it's the pandemic. What better time than now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun match. 3/4 for the matches I saw. Cody's ending was by far the dumbest thing I seen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Omega and Page two consecutive weeks.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I dont know much about the young fucks. But them two are boring on the mic along with ftr. This match was meh . Gonna go see if i missed anything from cody and hagar


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Never watch 2 match at the same time, couldn't get into either one.....


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hangman siding with FTR


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So they're keeping them as a tag team? Hmm...

Or maybe if there's a turn they do it on Dynamite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Thought the ending was the best part of Fyter Fest. Felt like a return to canon?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This was


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

solid ending to the show

Kenny and Hangman being on opposite sides was telling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm starting to believe waiting on Hangman and Omega to break up and lose the belts is like waiting on Roman to turn heel, for some reason it just wont ever happen. Yeah they teased them breaking up there at the end, but fuck they was teasing them breaking up months ago and nothing came of it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Was surprised at how good Penelope Ford vs Shida was. Maybe match of the night?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradboyd said:


> I dont know much about the young fucks. But them two are boring on the mic along with ftr. This match was meh . Gonna go see if i missed anything from cody and hagar


If you liked prime Hardy Boyz you'll enjoy the Bucks


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm starting to believe waiting on Hangman and Omega to break up and lose the belts is like waiting on Roman to turn heel, for some reason it just wont ever happen.


If it happens before All Out, its probably better it happens on Dynamite, then it won't be so predictable to guess when it happens


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i just don't get Private Party. the only thing going for them is their club gimmick. they don't look legit as wrestlers and they are sloppy in the ring.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"We don't run a sloppy shop" 

"nah son you just employ rapists, racists and abusers and let them get away with it"
fucking twitter burn jesus


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





He spilled beer, let's start a feud. Great booking!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Was surprised at how good Penelope Ford vs Shida was. Maybe match of the night?


Nah, but it was definitely better than expected.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i'd have Kenny and Hangman lose the belts at All Out to Lucha Brothers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So they're keeping them as a tag team? Hmm...
> 
> Or maybe if there's a turn they do it on Dynamite


Aye you got another week to be right, don't give up yet. Maybe they lose it to Private Party or FFTF


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NathanMayberry said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


I mean in real life that's a fight or close to it worthy you don't want a beer cool. But don't dump a full beer lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I ended up being able to watch on the phone while working, and damn that was a great show, further confirming my belief that they have been mailing it in for months.

Top to bottom, I loved almost every second. I could easily do some REAL nitpicking, but that was an awesome show.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kenny spilling the beer was disrespectful to FTR, even if Kenny doesn't drink. thats why their was issures at the end. not just cause Kenny spilled it. not hard to understand. Hangman was mad Kenny wasted a beer lmao


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is this a weird theory? Next week, Private Party win the titles, beggining the feud between Omega and Page slowly. Next, in the main event, Butcher n Blade and Lucha Bros win and after the match Young Bucks and FTR starts to brawl and then Omega helps the Bucks and Page helps FTR. At Fight for the Fallen Lucha Bros win the titles to Private Party?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Aye you got another week to be right, don't give up yet. Maybe they lose it to Private Party or FFTF


It's a strange feeling because i want them to lose the belts for them to compete in the single competition but at the same time i don't want them to lose against against a team not named FTR, Bucks or Lucha bros XD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what was with Hager's gear tonight? did he not get his gear finished in time and just wore them anyways? cause that was just really long blue shorts with nothing on them, just looked odd.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> If you liked prime Hardy Boyz you'll enjoy the Bucks


Theyre not shitty ring workers even though i wasnt feeling the match. Ugh man i wish they could have personalities like them or the dudleys. Its rare to see exciting, vibrant personalities anymore.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So what was with Hager's gear tonight? did he not get his gear finished in time and just wore them anyways? cause that was just really long blue shorts with nothing on them, just looked odd.


Looked like Hanes underwear


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Time for Io Shirao vs Sasha Banks lol, hope it didn't disappoint


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Spoiler: backstage



Apparently Brian Pillman Jr was backstage in his gear.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Looked like Hanes underwear


Lol yeah thats what i was thinking, looked just like these except more generic


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Great show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradboyd said:


> Theyre not shitty ring workers even though i wasnt feeling the match. Ugh man i wish they could have personalities like them or the dudleys. Its rare to see exciting, vibrant personalities anymore.


As a Hardy Boyz stan I have to be honest the Buck's have way more personality than The Hardyz. I hate the Buck's personality but they definitely have one. Look the original Hardy run they had a cool ass vibe, but personality not so much


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It's a strange feeling because i want them to lose the belts for them to compete in the single competition but at the same time i don't want them to lose against against a team not named FTR, Bucks or Lucha bros XD


That's not weird at all lol. You want them to lose, but you want it to be to somebody you feel will do something with the belts and doesn't make them look weak going into singles like a Private Party would.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

So wait Great American Bash is two nights as well?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> Great show


He tweeted about it so....


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> So wait Great American Bash is two nights as well?


Of course


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Spoiler: backstage
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Brian Pillman Jr was backstage in his gear.


Is not a spoiler, he was in the crowd...you could have seen him in the crowd.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> It's a strange feeling because i want them to lose the belts for them to compete in the single competition but at the same time i don't want them to lose against against a team not named FTR, Bucks or Lucha bros XD


This was my point earlier, but @optikk sucks and @prosperwithdeen kept bitching and acting like I was trying to find something to complain about.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forreal. Such a great show tonight. Will post my thoughts in a bit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wardlow was MVP of the show for me.

Great showing by him - really could be a true breakout star for them.

In fact, the opener was my MOTN.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Pretty solid show, next weeks card is struggling. I am hoping at least wrestles on Dark this week if he’s not on the show next week


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Despite some goober telling me I haven't said anything positive today I'd like to say that tonight's episode was mainly very good and a testament to what I know AEW can be.

- Jericho looking quite dapper in his Canadian jacket. I dig it.

- Jurassic Express/MJF & Wardlow was good but had some not necessary stuff in it. A match like this is tough because realistically nobody should really be losing but it was a really fun opening contest. Good shit here and the MJF pre match promo was a lot of fun also.

- Lance Archer stuff is kind of meh. I think he should be feuding with someone better than Janela and Kiss.

- Ford Vs Shida was surprisingly good with both girls working hard to put on the best women's match we've seen in a while. I do like Kip and Ford so it's cool to see them being utilised well but it does make me wonder what is next for Shida. Again, good shit here.

- I usually like Taz's breakdowns as well but this weeks was kind of a miss.

- Cody Vs Jake Hager was fine. Not as good as the last two matches but not as bad as the Hager/Moxley effort either. The only issue I had was with the finish. Hager looks like an idiot because he allowed himself to get pinned (Any real fighter knows not to let their shoulders be on the mat for a second but Hager allowed it for three). Also, Hager celebrating to Cody's music is a pretty major snafu in all of this. I'll go with average on this one.

- Darby Allin video package is boring. We need to build some emotional depth for him apart from "This guy rides skateboards". 

- Private Party Vs PNP was also fine although I feel the wrong team won but I'm willing to at least be patient and see what they do with Private Party before passing judgement. Matt Hardy didn't do anything stupid and dare I say was actually good in this. Jericho and Orange Cassidy also didn't overshadow the match which is great. Decent match here.

- I wasn't fond of the Chris Jericho/Orange Cassidy shenanigans afterwards but when the show is generally good you can overlook stuff like this much easier. Jericho overacting and screaming all night has been a downside. I'd get him away from commentary.

- Tag Champs promo was pretty poor. Omega is not great on the mic.

- Brian Cage and Taz was fine but AEW really need to stop taking jabs at WWE. I've said it before and I'll say it again now. We get it, AEW doesn't like WWE, WWE sucks the big one. Focus on yourselves because if we wanted to hear about how shitty WWE is we'd join a forum.

- And then the worst part of the show happens. The number one contenders before their big World Tag Team Title match are driven in by their mum who says "Have fun" before asking for a kiss. This isn't funny, this isn't intelligent and it makes both members of Best Friends look like mummy's boys who still need mumma to drop them off at work. It makes them look geeky, immature and quite frankly stupid. AEW had such a good show tonight without the comedy and they just had to throw this massive piece of comedy in for some reason. I don't understand who comes up with that idea, agrees that it's good and then takes the time to produce it. Imagine the Midnight Express back in the day being dropped off by Jim Cornette's mum or The New Age Outlaws turning up for a big tag match with mum driving them in.

- Tag match main event was fine. Not great but solid enough. Very hard to take Best Friends seriously when Trent is a mummy's boy and Chuck Taylor looks like the kid working the electronics department at your local department store but the match was about what you'd expect.

I did enjoy myself so I won't dock points for the stupid Trent and his mum segment. Going to give this a *7/10 *and commend AEW for putting on a good show.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Holy fuck, what a great show. I'll give my full thoughts tomorrow.

I'm that worn out that I can't watch the full 2 hours of NXT. I only watched the Sasha/Io match and honestly this'll be an unpopular opinion but I honestly thought Shida/Ford was better. What a match, honestly top 3 best Women's match in AEW. Ford's best match on her career by a mile, never knew she had that in her, I think shes a future champion, wow, and Shida as always was great, but Penelope deserves wrestler of the night this week. 

I'll give the rest of my thoughts tomorrow. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> As a Hardy Boyz stan I have to be honest the Buck's have way more personality than The Hardyz. I hate the Buck's personality but they definitely have one. Look the original Hardy run they had a cool ass vibe, but personality not so much


Youre right in a sense. I think charisma works in their favor more obviously. But the young bucks dont appeal to me. Theres far too many steve blackmans in wrestling these days


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Forreal. Such a great show tonight. Will post my thoughts in a bit.


You were able to watch it ?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I dont have access to this show right now, but can someone tell me what happened to Cage/Moxley? Did it get postponed and why?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I dont have access to this show right now, but can someone tell me what happened to Cage/Moxley? Did it get postponed and why?


Renee Young has Coronavirus so Moxley has to self isolate for 2 weeks.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Renee Young has Coronavirus so Moxley has to self isolate for 2 weeks.


Ahhh, thx. Hopefully it happens soon.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Honestly, a good show tonight:

- Opening match was very good, and though I didn't want MJF and Wardlow to lose going in, I had no issue with the way they did it in the end; Wardlow was protected and the JE get a bit of momentum. I still think they are teasing the MJF/Wardow breakup too much, too soon though.

- Shida vs. Penelope was much better than I expected, Shida is great and this was the best Penelope has looked yet.

- Cody vs. Hager outside of the dumb finish and Hager not realizing he hadn't won even though Cody's theme was going off, was a very good wrestling match. Ended up enjoying this despite not caring going in.

- Another good Darby vignette, but jesus, setting your friend on fire for a stunt is just the dumbest thing.

- Private Party vs. Santana and Ortiz was decent, and the best PP have looked in months. This was the only decision I didn't care for, but considering Santana/Ortiz haven't exactly been tearing it up lately anyway, I can't even get mad over it.

- So, they delaying the world title match, a shame but understandable. I do like that AEW is willing to acknowledge that COVID actually exists, comes across less disingenuous. Apparently, PP vs. Omega and Page will be taking place next week, even though PP is only ranked fifth? I'll reserve judgment, but I don't know how I feel about that as of now.

- Trent and Chuck being dropped off by Trent's mother was fucking stupid. 

- The tag title match itself was solid and the right team won, so great. Kenny pouring the beer out at the end made him look like a geek, but it was at least consistent with what we know of him, so I was fine with it. Omega and Page vs. FTR needs to happen I feel.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Klitschko said:


> Ahhh, thx. Hopefully it happens soon.


It will, in 2 weeks at Fight for the Fallen on Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Sloppy shop" jab is tempting fate. It was petty as hell, just leave it alone. WWE wrestlers know what their facing.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Does anyone know how much time Pilman Jr. Has left on his contract? I find him being backstage very interesting. I woukd love to see him in AEW


----------



## Chandler Ward (May 10, 2015)

Here's my review on AEW Fyter Fest 2020 Night 1!

1. Jurassic Express def. MJF & Wardlow- 4 Stars

This match was awesome. Great way to start the show. I think MJF & Jungleboy are gonna be big stars in this company. MJF cut a good promo before the match immediately made me interested in watching this match. Jericho's commentary really added to the match as well. That cool spot where everyone is laid out near the end was awesome. This match started the show off right.

2. AEW Women's World Championship: Hikaru Shida(c) def. Penelope Ford- 2 Stars

I love AEW, but their Women's division needs major work. WWE has a huge advantage over all wrestling companies when it comes to women's wrestling talent. I do like a few women's wrestlers from AEW's division, but most struggle with character and make it hard to invest in their storylines. This was one of the worst AEW Women's World Championship matches in it's short history. I am glad that Hikaru Shida retained, and I hope she holds the championship for much longer.

3. AEW TNT Championship: Cody(c) def. Jake Hager- 3.5 Stars

This was a hell of a match, and Cody's best defense with the TNT Championship so far. This was a technical bout, and was Jake Hager's best singles match since debuting in AEW. Cody has had an awesome 2020 and has put on a lot of great matches this year. Cody really knows how to tell a story in the ring. I didn't really care for the finish of the match, as it was indecisive, and didn't really help keep Hager strong in my opinion. Anyways, really good match!

4. The Private Party def. Proud 'N' Powerful (Ortiz & Santana)- 3.5 Stars

This was a damn good match. Ortiz & Santana are one of my favorite tag teams in the world, and I think them two being in the Inner Circle hasn't really benefited them the way people thought it was going to. They've had less opportunities, and don't get the win very often as they took the loss to Private Party here. With this loss, and seing Jake Hager with another singles opportunity, and the current situation with Sammy Guevara, I think it's time for the Inner Circle to breakup. I also don't think Matt Hardy is really benefiting Private Party, and doesn't really make sense. Seems like Hardy keeps jumping around from teams "helping them". With the Elite I didn't mind it because they had an interesting storyline for Hardy wanting to help the elite, but with Private Party it's not that interesting. 

5. AEW World Tag Team Championships: Hangman Page & Kenny Omega(c) def. The Best Friends- 4 Stars

This was the main event of the show, which I thought that the TNT title should have main evented, but I didn't have a problem with this main eventing. This was the best match of the night, and it seems that every time Hangman & Omega team up they can put on a great match. AEW has the best tag team division in my opinion, and they show it every week. The Best Friends always put on a show as well, and these two teams really just had a great match. 

Can't wait for Night 2 next week, Chris Jericho vs. Orange Cassidy should be a great comedy match. Sadly, the AEW World Championship match between the champion Jon Moxley and the challenger Brian Cage has been post-poned due to Renee Young having COVID-19. The 8 man Tag Team Match between FTR & The Young Bucks vs. Lucha Bros & Butcher/Blade will be a great match, as wellas Hangman Page/Omega vs. The Private Party. 

I'd give this show a 4/5


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Page should have turned on Omega for dumping that beer.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Hilarious that people thought that was a good show. Stupid finishes, boring main event. Private Party and Best Friends are terrible and shouldnt be on PPV. CodyWinsLOL, Darby is so cringe and I've never got the appeal. 

Why wasnt the womens botchy title match the main over a pointless boring TT Title match? Omega is a joke, especially compared to where he was after Tokyo Dome


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Highly entertaining show.


- Thought the opening match was MOTN. The promo from MJF beforehand was great, Wardlow looked like a star and was very impressive. I thought Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy was the right decision and predicted they would win beforehand as a way of getting a credible win as a tag team over two guys who aren't used to being in tag team matches, the ending just adding more to the potential MJF/Wardlow split too, but not enough for it to actually cause one. 

- Shida/Ford was good. I'm not too surprised as I've seen enough of Ford to know she has alot of potential and Shida can get a good match out of anyone. Obviously the right person won but it certainly didn't weaken Penelope. I do wonder who will eventually take the belt from Shida though - I assume perhaps the big match they're building towards is Britt Baker when she returns and potentially completes her 'Role Model' class with her winning the title.

- I wasn't totally bored by Cody/Hager, which means it must have been alright. I think it's certainly Hagers best performance in AEW - I think it's about time Hager does go his separate ways though. Have his wife just say to him that the Inner Circle isn't doing anything for him and that he'd be much better on his own and with her and go from there. With talk of Brian Pillman Jr being backstage in his gear, I do wonder if they're planning an invitational next week and we get Cody vs. Pillman - that'd be a good match.

- Probably the only result of the night that surprised me, Private Party winning. It was fun though. I really like Santana & Ortiz and I actually think Santana has a great backstory to play off as a babyface, so like Hager, I hope they look to turn face and split from the Inner Circle and say how they haven't really done anything of note since joining and go on a run as a face tag team, they're too talented to be losing every single match but I guess it shows how stacked the tag division is - also liked how Matt Hardy was dressed similar to how Michael Hayes was when he managed the Hardy Boyz and jut how out of place he and Private Party look (like Hayes did with the Hardyz)

- Omega/Page vs. Best Friends was what it was. I was thinking Best Friends may win and they can look to add depth to the singles roster with Omega and Page but I have no problem with Omega/Page retaining. I love the little details that AEW do insert to each of their stories. I loved how Omega accepted the beer, sort of paused before he took a swig and then just emptied it. You just know he knew it'd annoy Page, but it annoying FTR was great too. I commend AEW for actually not ending the show in a brawl, it's something they tend to do a bit too much.


I look forward to next week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Overall one of the best shows they have done. Amazing what happens when you cut out most of the silly stuff right?

Opening tag match was great. JE needed a win and they protected MJF and Wardlow in the process. Wardlow is a potential future star assuming he can cut promos or gets a mouthpiece.

Shida vs Ford was great too. I am obviously a huge Shida fan, and Penelope is definitely a future champion. I did not like the finisher kick out though.

Cody vs Jake was surprisingly good. Definitely Jake's best match. Jake's wife is hot. I did not like the ending but what are you going to do?

PP vs PnP was good also. I wanted PnP to get the win because the IC has pretty much become the Jobber Circle, but it was a good match

Main event was OK. Not great, but not terrible. Trent's mom dropping them off was so DUMB and random though. What 12 year old thought that would be funny? This is your team competing for your titles? Chuck is a joke but Trent is good. Omega turned heel by wasting precious alcohol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Omega is deliberating being just there, guys. It’s all leading to him magically unveiling himself as the bestest wrestler in the world.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I loved the show. I actually thought Shida-Ford was the second best match of the night, after the opening tag match.

I wonder what Nyla’s announcement will be. Surely she’s not going to Challenge the men.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Did anyone get the impression that Kenny was trolling us on here.I swear to god he was trying to act even more exactly what we bitch about him doing That promo was so odd

Obviously its all leading to something. The question is What ?

i dont know if anyone noticed but Adam referred to the tag belts as his lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Did anyone get the impression that Kenny was trolling us on here.I swear to god he was trying to act even more exactly what we bitch about him doing That promo was so odd
> 
> Obviously its all leading to something. The question is What ?
> 
> i dont know if anyone noticed but Adam referred to the tag belts as his lol


He almost has to be at this point.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Imagine every EVP turned into a stable heel


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hager looks dumb. I don't know what it is.



Because his shorts are to long and he does not have the right body for them. He 400 percent should be wearing MMA shorts like most guys. He looks like an idiot

To many guys in AEW are not getting the physiology of their own look


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Cody said during the press conference that the belt wasn’t done lol



Will be interesting to see if the gold plates and lifted TNT logo saves it from looking ugly.I dont know whats taking so long though. By now it sounds like an excuse


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fight for the Fallen should be pretty cool actually.

Telethon for COVID is a pretty neat idea.

Can't wait for 'NXT: Starrcade' to counter it.

Also, loved Cody Rhodes' shirt tonight.....










..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good show tonight.

-MJF/Wardlow vs Jurassic Express was really good. Loved the spot in the match where they all sprung up in the ring. Surprised that MJF/Wardlow lost but it doesn't really hurt them much and it also gives Jurassic Express some momentum. MJF wasn't pinned so I'm good with it. Both Wardlow and Luchasaurus are beasts. ****

-Was very entertained by the Ford/Shida match. Didn't know that Penelope was that good in the ring. She is definitely a solid part of the women's division and the fact that's she's both good in the ring and gorgeous gives the division some of the boost it needs. I wonder why they never showcased Penelope before tonight. I'm looking forward to whatever she does in the future. Haven't rated a women's match this high in a while ****

-Cody vs Hager was also pretty good. Hager definitely needs to break off on his own with his dime piece wife at his side. It works as well as Kross and Scarlett. Hager got some hard hits in and Cody looked crisp as usual. Good title defense here. Terrible ending though that took away from the match. Hager looked pretty ridiculous getting hyped when his music wasn't even playing lol. Hoping that Archer challenges for All Out and re-starts that feud. ***3/4

-Santana/Ortiz vs PP was decent. Nothing special. Didn't think that Santana/Ortiz would lose. I guess they decided to go with the Hardy Party mentorship storyline instead to give these guys more TV time and a push. Hopefully they can improve in the ring though, they're sloppy at times. ***

-Hangman/Omega vs Best Friends was okay. Something is definitely gonna go down between Hangman and Omega. Kenny acted a little different and off-character tonight pouring out that beer, probably knowing that Hangman wouldn't like it in kayfabe. He's been slightly teasing a heel turn on BTE. Some crazy shit is about to go down in the build-up for All Out I'm sure. The match itself was good for what it was. Best Friends looked strong but Hangman/Omega looked a lot stronger, especially towards the end when Hangman dominated Trent and essentially won the match by himself. I honestly thought there would be a turn tonight but if it happens later I'm fine with that too, makes it less predictable. We may actually get Omega/Hangman vs FTR. Or the turn can happen next week. We'll see. ***3/4

Overall a really strong show. I give it a 7.5/10 overall for Night One.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You were able to watch it ?


Yes. I actually had an easy night and was able to watch on the phone, though my service wasn’t great and missed some of the opening tag and Shida/Penelope.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so nxt is doing starrcade next week ? if so what a fucking disgrace


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So pretty much both promotions are paying so much attention to each other that each week is a new themed special lol


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Ordar said:


> Hilarious that people thought that was a good show. Stupid finishes, boring main event. Private Party and Best Friends are terrible and shouldnt be on PPV. CodyWinsLOL, Darby is so cringe and I've never got the appeal.
> 
> Why wasnt the womens botchy title match the main over a pointless boring TT Title match? Omega is a joke, especially compared to where he was after Tokyo Dome


Im surprised too. Ive literally seen better matches on dynamite. Was pretty meh overall tonight match quality wise.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I for sure dont think that was that great of a show compared to many other Dynamites. Match ups didnt seem like good chemistry and it made it clear that half the roster needs to go.

Cody seemed oddly calm this week which is not typical.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good show overall:

*The opening tag was great. Too much action to call and keep up with. My only critique was that it was a little too cute at times with the no selling and timed kip ups. MJF and Wardlow, with Wardlow eating the pin, was a surprise for me. But I guess it furthers an eventual MJF/Wardlow split. And good for Jurassic Express finally getting a big win.

*Ford‘s performance in this match far exceeded my expectations. For the most part, she looked really good and Shida was Shida. A very strong women’s match.

*Cody and Hager didn’t put me to sleep. Actually it, it was fairly good overall. Easily Hager‘s best performance so far and he and Cody using their amateur backgrounds made for decent chemistry. And God, Cody has to turn heel with Dustin coming in and hitting Hager while the ref wasn’t looking.

*Private Party vs. LAX was a fast paced moves kind of match that was fun to watch. But once again, LAX loses. And Inner Circle just continues to feel weaker.

*The main event, which I expected to be the MOTN, was fine. Just, fine. Probably one of their weaker title defenses. But after that we got a tease of what will probably be the All Out march with Omega and Hangman defending against FTR and the Bucks.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Great show, one of the best women's matches in a while with Shida and Ford, pretty good main-event.. Jericho is a hilarious commentator.. I'm glad i decided to watch this over GAB..


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Erik. said:


> also liked how Matt Hardy was dressed similar to how Michael Hayes was when he managed the Hardy Boyz and jut how out of place he and Private Party look (like Hayes did with the Hardyz)


Holy crepe!! That was exactly what I was coming to post!! I wonder if it's intentional..I also thought it was interesting originally Hayes wanted Hardyz in Freebird gear and they convinced him Hot Topic clothing, of which he joined the. Here, instead of being like Hayes and dressing in PP gear, Hardy dresses like..Hardy. Does that make sense? It's late.

Thought the MJF/Wardlow vs JE was outstanding!!

Sorry, couldn't pay attention to Shida vs Ford. I will never take her seriously as long as she keeps making out with Sabian on-screen. Also, not a fan of involving Hager's wife. I have no problem with all of you guys appreciating the T&A, but I'm a 42 year old woman who has watched wrestling since I was 7. I don't even notice the guys' looks. I just want wrestling and good promos.

Thought Cody vs Hager was fine up until another stupid finish to keep Cody champion. Definitely Hager's best on AEW.

Y'all know by now I'm one of the few Private Party hardcore fans on the board. I was fully expecting them to lose, and was okay with it, because I knew the history of them and PnP and that an would put them over in defeat. I'm very happy to be wrong and hope that unlike when they beat the Bucks in the tourney, this actually goes somewhere and they're not relegated back to Dark!

Man event was okay. I think Trent has star power, but Chuck needs a complete overhaul. As always, interested to see what happens with Page and Omega.

For years, every time Jerry Lawler yelled "puppies!, " I held out hope they were going to bring out cute shelter dogs. Looks like my dream will finally come true next week. Thank you, AEW!!
_edited bc it's late, but grammar and spaces are still important._


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Before doing my review, looking at this, wouldn't it be nice to see Adam Page with FTR in a group? umm

Also the production was a little bit off tonight, we could not hear the entrance music and Jericho should not be doing PBP anymore.

*Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy vs MJF/Wardlow*

A lot of good stuff. But again too many shanigans, pre-planned choregraphies and kickouts. At the very least, it was good choregraphy.

The match should have ended on Wardlow's swanton

-----

*Shida vs Penelope Ford*

...is what I expected. Penelope is agile and does cool moves but is limited in-ring. They gave her good offense, Shida went all out, they kept it short, the best wrester kept the title.

p.s. the Sabian spot was so lame, Lord. seems that it was from a bad comedy movie.

-----

*Cody vs Jack Hager*

The Best match Jack Hager I have ever seen of him. Him and Cody have great chemistry, they play a lot on the difference in size and strenght, that is wrestling psychology, folks. I would not mind if these two lock horns again. And I didn't mind the finish. It makes both guys look good. Hager had to lose cause it is not the time for Cody to lose the title yet but he is protected by shanigans and Cody wins by being clever. Hager still looked badass and that is what is important here. But Cody came off as a heel with his bro helping him, This has to lead to a heel turn.

But anyway you could see that JR liked this match too. Kudos to both guys.

-----------

*Private Party vs Lax*

Solid. Finally a good win for PP and no countless kick outs. But seeing a match like this, I wish Lax would use their physicality more. Like that is supposed to be their edge in this match against PP but they didn't use it. I have seen Santana go off a few times. I wish we could see this sid more of him. They had a match at the beginning of Dynamite where they used heel tactics beautifully, they were a well oiled machine but they did not do that here which is strange. They only use the sock and that's it. Now imagine if LAX would have been brutilizing PP but Hardy would have been the equalizer? That would have been a nice story. They almost did that...

---------

*Omega/Page vs Best Friends*

I don't have much to say other that it was good. I think that Page and Omega sometime should avoid repeating some of their moves like when Omega does the Mr. Anderson move then jump from the second rope. Page also do stuff like that like when he jump outside to another opponant. You don't have to repeat the same spots all the time.

But yea I think the right guys won(although fatty should have gotten the pin, making Baretta consider that he should go solo). Seems at the end they tried using FTR to bring back the hostilities between Page and his friends which is a strange way to do it. But if FTR did this with malicious intents cause they knew Omega would not drink it, then I like it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What an awesome show. I wasn’t expecting to be able to watch live, but I found some time and watched live on my phone (hopefully my Nielsen number gets counted haha). Service was spotty, so as I have already said, I missed a few portions of Jurassic Express vs MJF and Wardlow along with Shida/Ford, so I decided to watch the replay on DVR (AT&T TV service is a godsend in my line of work). 

This show was so good, that I’m literally just now finishing watching it all the way through for SECOND time. Great stuff throughout, man, which is wonderful given I turned the show off early the previous two weeks and was starting to worry about my fucking show.

Anyways, let’s get to the breakdown:

- MJF/Wardlow vs Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus was such a great opening act. This was a hot match from start to finish, giving off the old Nitro feelings where the undercard would steal the fucking show right off the bat. I could easily nitpick Marko getting involved, the obviously timed kip-ups, etc, but man, this shit was so fucking awesome. You watch Jack Perry and MJF go at each other, and you’d think these two have worked together all over the world. Then you find out this only the 4th time they’ve wrestled: beautiful stuff, man. Hard-hitting action out of the gate, the call-back poisonrana on the apron spot being reversed.

I could easily say that I don’t like how obvious they make the MJF/Wardlow turn, but on second viewing, it wasn’t as bad. MJF clearly asks Wardlow if he’s alright after the “punch” with the Dynamite Diamond ring, so they’re not acting like the two of them are idiots who believe mistakes don’t happen. 

Surprising choice to go over, but I ain’t sweating it. Jurassic Express needed a win, and Jungle Boy, in particular, needed a win over MJF (even if MJF didn’t eat the pinfall) to keep that matchup in your back pocket for the future, because make no mistake about it, these two guys have incredible chemistry.

- I don’t watch WWE, so I may have seen one Sasha Banks match against Charlotte from a few years ago. I have no clue about Shirai at all, but I’m going to have to say, if they delivered a match better than Shida and Ford, then props to them and happy for the fans of NXT.

Shida is a company Ace. She may not be the face of the division, but she needs to be involved in a lot of the matches as she carries them very well. Only negative to this is the Sabian shenanigans, which make him look like Mark fucking Mero getting his ass kicked by women and outshined by his better half. He’s dead in the water.

Anyways, great match between these two. Ford really held her own here. No bad botches, hard-hitting action, and the obvious right winner. Please open the checkbook to get Tessa Blanchard on the roster, because her vs Shida would be great stuff.

- To everyone’s surprise, I loved Cody vs Hager. I was on the edge of my seat, found it had a great pace, great storytelling, great flow, etc. It was everything that Hager vs Moxley SHOULD have been but wasn’t.

Props to both guys in the one. As I said, this one was a great fucking match, and I was on the edge of my seat thinking Jake might actually go over here, despite all non-kayfabe logic saying otherwise. I was worked.

Great, great match that has to be ruined in the final 5 seconds by Cody “Try Hard” rHHHodes using the same fuck finish he used against Darby. It makes the opponent look stupid. You know if your shoulders are down. You know if you’re applying a submission move and hearing the ref counting to 3. As many have pointed out, you have to hear Cody’s music playing.

Such a great match and was looking forward to bragging on Cody to everyone, but Cody got to Cody. Such an unnecessary spot, which is typical of the Try Hard. Someone needs to tell him the KISS method: Keep It Simple Stupid.

Great match. Stupid fucking ending.

- Private Party vs PnP was another good matchup. Lots of action, lot less stupid comedy shit from Ortiz and Isiah Kassidy in this one. Very good match. Fuck Matt Hardy. Thankful Jericho and Orange Cassidy didn’t steal the spotlight in this one as I was expecting. These two teams have good chemistry as well with work together in HOG. After the technical matchup that was Hager/Cody, this was a nice change of pace.

- The Kenny and Page promo was good. I enjoyed the subtle tease by Page in calling the tag titles “his”. Kenny didn’t make any effort to act stupid with any comedy BS or exaggerating his words. Simple and to the point, yet effective and subtle hints of Page growing cocky that he’s the star with Omega teasing a cockiness as well.

As for the match, it was what it was. You’ve seen Kenny and Page work a Dynamite tag match, you’ve seen them all. They are the two best singles wrestlers in the company (along with Pac), give lots of offense in tag matches, but they still pick up the victory.

To the post-match shenanigans, we have FTR acting like baby faces, congratulating their future opponents with beers. Simple enough, but you’re left wondering how this is going to play out: are they going to crack Omega and Page across the head with the bottles or what?

Nope. Kenny is going to re-establish to the viewer that he does not drink, that he and Page are not “best friends” (they used this line in the “Road To...” video), that he and Page are not even good friends, that he and Page don’t even have a lot in common, etc.

Glad to see them get back to this story, because the Omega and Oage story had been the best story in wrestling in 2020 prior to the pandemic. And in roughly a minute’s time, they reignited that story beautifully: is Kenny a prick for not drinking the beer?, is it wrong of Page to expect him to drink when he’s made it abundantly clear he doesn’t?, is FTR/Hangman/Cody gonna form a 4 Horsemen?, etc etc. 

The Hangman/Omega story plays so beautifully on life’s shades of grey.



Overall: I loved this show, further convincing me that they were mailing it in with hopes of waiting on crowds to return. The bad loss to NXT last week forced them to play their hand, and man did they fucking deliver. My wife said our son didn’t take his eyes off the tv, and he hasn’t watched a full episode in ages.

Besides just the match quality, I noticed a much better format to the show overall. Better commercial break timing, better match structure with the opening tag going first as the hot match full of youthful stars, into the women’s match that offers a little slower pace, into the Cody match with a more methodical story, into the fast paced HOG alumni show, and concluding with the “fine” main event match with the hook conclusion.

If you don’t think the guys don’t listen or read this forum, then you should seriously pay more attention to the criticisms offered on here and not assume it is just hate. I made a detailed post about formatting the shows, and @Chip Chipperson spoke at length about hooking the crowd. Between Omega actually doing a promo to the formatting and the finish to Jericho pointing out Cody’s pyro, it is clear to me that they do hear and listen to us.

And on that note, props to the fellas. Helluva show. Keep it up!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Forgot to add that I actually found the “Trent’s mom driving them to school functions” spot to be good comedy. They didn’t play up any comedy in the match or continue going to that well. It was effective in reminding the viewer that these two are best friends, and I did laugh, even if it was stupid. We know this is their first ever title shots, so why should we expect them to act like they’ve been there before?

In 2007, the Lakers were facing a renewed Celtics team, having just formed the Big Three, and a youthful Lakers squad that hadn’t done any playoff damage as a unit, played a full game in 1980s short shorts on national television against their biggest rival, the Celtics in what was clearly going to be a preview of the Finals.

When you don’t have the experience of being their before, your youth shows. That is what the Best Friends entrance said to me personally. It was good comedy, even though I knew it would piss off a lot of people.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I didn’t really understand the ending. Why did FTR get mad at Kenny for not drinking the beer? Is it an insult to not drink with the boys?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jazminator said:


> I didn’t really understand the ending. Why did FTR get mad at Kenny for not drinking the beer? Is it an insult to not drink with the boys?


More so the dumping of it they would see as disrespectful.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> More so the dumping of it they would see as disrespectful.


Kenny not only chose to not drink it, Kenny not only chose to pour it out, but Kenny chose to pour it out with a smugness about him that reeked of someone that was judging them for choosing to do so.

It was incredibly arrogant.

But at the same time, he has made it abundantly clear that he doesn’t drink. If Page were a friend, he’d have taken both bottles from FTR and saved his boy the embarrassment of being put on the spot like that. Instead, Page walks away leaving Kenny in a tough spot.

And yet in the same light, perhaps Page was just happy to have a beer put in front of his face, and FTR purposely used one of life’s most realistic struggles, alcoholism, as fuel to reignite the Page/Omega angst/fire.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> More Private Party next week to replace the World title match, glad we’re still getting Mox vs Cage in 2 weeks


This is a case where Lax should have beaten PP because then next week there would have been suspense in the match between Page/Omega and Santana and Ortiz that they may be losing the titles. Hell you could have had Jericho help them win the straps and it would have further split the Elite that they don't help each other.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm starting to believe waiting on Hangman and Omega to break up and lose the belts is like waiting on Roman to turn heel, for some reason it just wont ever happen. Yeah they teased them breaking up there at the end, but fuck they was teasing them breaking up months ago and nothing came of it.


I actually don't have a problem with holding things up to do a proper build up to create more heat and when it clashes, it's earned. Many things in the AEW's short history have been rushed like crazy. But I think the main issue with this has been that AEW has pretty much stopped doing storylines for whatever reasons.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Kenny not only chose to not drink it, Kenny not only chose to pour it out, but Kenny chose to pour it out with a smugness about him that reeked of someone that was judging them for choosing to do so.
> 
> It was incredibly arrogant.
> 
> ...


I do hope that's what it was, that FTR knew that this would cause trouble which would be damn clever for heels to do.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Echoing bdons thoughts I loved the opening match as well just fun action albeit a bit cheesy with the nip ups but was fantastic. JE have been absolutely killing it thumbs up

Women was better than expected right person one yadda yadda

Hagar and Cody was great up until that absolutely retarded finish 

Hardy party and lax was great. Matt wasn't annoying, lax should have won given the change up next week but eh 

Tazz was great looking forward to fftf and i like its still a charity event

The best hangmen vs best friends was a fun tag as to be expected. Like a roh tag. The post match shenanigans was fun

Completely blew nxt out of the water


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall solid show. Main event should not have been placed there in my opinion. But oh well.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Echoing bdons thoughts I loved the opening match as well just fun action albeit a bit cheesy with the nip ups but was fantastic. JE have been absolutely killing it thumbs up
> 
> Women was better than expected right person one yadda yadda
> 
> ...


Why is Hager-Cody a retarded finish? Hager had his shoulders down for the one-two-three. It's just that Cody was clever to get on him when Hager was trying to give him a submission. Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Slgihty below avagerage show and I'm being generous because there's no real crowd. Hager sucks ass


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why is Hager-Cody a retarded finish? Hager had his shoulders down for the one-two-three. It's just that Cody was clever to get on him when Hager was trying to give him a submission. Seems pretty simple to me.


Because they executed the same spot much better earlier in the match when Cody countered the sleeper attempt by going up the buckle. And it was a much better executed cradle.

The second counter made Jake look stupid. Well stupider than he already looks. Incase I missed it if he let go of the submission he wouldn't have lost


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Because they executed the same spot much better earlier in the match when Cody countered the sleeper attempt by going up the buckle. And it was a much better executed cradle.


My problem if that would have been the finish is that it would be too similar to Bret-Austin in Survivor Series 1996. It's a spot that has been repeated a lot in wrestling.



> The second counter made Jake look stupid. Well stupider than he already looks. Incase I missed it if he let go of the submission he wouldn't have lost


Well it's OK to make mistakes. Wrestling is a game of mistakes. And this happened very quickly. Cody was just quicker, that's it.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Haven't watched yet - just here to get overall impression. Oh wait, you guys going to hate it no matter what!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> My problem if that would have been the finish is that it would be too similar to Bret-Austin in Survivor Series 1996. It's a spot that has been repeated a lot in wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's OK to make mistakes. Wrestling is a game of mistakes. And this happened very quickly. Cody was just quicker, that's it.


Maybe I just don't understand amateur wrestling (the grappling kind)

@Pippen94 you're very wrong the responses have been very positive. Don't bait


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The finish to Bret/Austin at Survivor Series '96 was brilliant. Austin talked shit about Bret Hart, and eventually Bret came back and credited Austin with being "the best wrestler today." Austin continued talking shit and when it came to the match, both men tried to out-wrestle the other, with JR emphasising how they were both trying to win by submission (which Vince fought for the weirdest reason). In the end, Austin's drive to be a better submission master than Bret cost him, and Bret countered Austin's signature submission into a cradle -- the same strategy he used against Roddy Piper at WrestleMania VIII -- to sneak one out against Austin.

This gave Bret the technical and well-earned victory, but it also gave Austin a chip on his shoulder. He didn't submit. Bret didn't score a "moral" victory. He got lucky because Austin, younger and impulsive, had tunnel-vision and was too in the moment to stand outside himself and remember the study he did of Hart. When it came time for these two to go at it in a Submission Match, you have Survivor Series '96 and the pinfall victory Bret holds over Austin right there as justification for it. You have threads going in and going out.

Cody vs. Jake Hager could only dream of being that. It sounds like a finish I've seen the WWF/E do way too many times, where a wrestler on offence forgets that their shoulders are down in a submission magically. Because that's what the finish calls for. It's not original, it's not new, it's not effective and doesn't get anyone over. Cody looks lucky and sneaky (not great for a babyface) and Hager looks stupid and like he doesn't understand the rules of his own sport -- where he's supposed to be competing at a championship level.

_If only_ it had been more like Bret/Austin. Sometimes different isn't better. It's different in a bad way.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> The finish to Bret/Austin at Survivor Series '96 was brilliant. Austin talked shit about Bret Hart, and eventually Bret came back and credited Austin with being "the best wrestler today." Austin continued talking shit and when it came to the match, both men tried to out-wrestle the other, with JR emphasising how they were both trying to win by submission (which Vince fought for the weirdest reason). In the end, Austin's drive to be a better submission master than Bret cost him, and Bret countered Austin's signature submission into a cradle -- the same strategy he used against Roddy Piper at WrestleMania VIII -- to sneak one out against Austin.
> 
> This gave Bret the technical and well-earned victory, but it also gave Austin a chip on his shoulder. He didn't submit. Bret didn't score a "moral" victory. He got lucky because Austin, younger and impulsive, had tunnel-vision and was too in the moment to stand outside himself and remember the study he did of Hart. When it came time for these two to go at it in a Submission Match, you have Survivor Series '96 and the pinfall victory Bret holds over Austin right there as justification for it. You have threads going in and going out.
> 
> ...


you really are one negative man.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

His not wrong this time. Hager should have been dropped on his skull and beaten definitively


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You can just hear my negativity oozing off my praise for Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin. Wtf?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> you really are one negative man.


Did you like the ending of Cody vs Hager?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Haven't watched yet - just here to get overall impression. Oh wait, you guys going to hate it no matter what!


It's a fine show, nothing must see, but not a waste of time. You know like most episodes.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the first show in a while that I watched the whole way through. I didn't think PVP vs PNP deserved a place on the card.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Shida/Ford, Hager/Cody, MJF's match all enjoyable.

That was a very good show I enjoyed most of it except Private Party vs LAX i didn't give a shit about, but the OC/Y2J stuff was good. It's realistic how Y2J can be driven insane by someone ignoring him like OC.

The main event I also just can't help it but dislike Omega and Chuck. One is a cringy annoying fucker and the other is a an out of shape cringy annoying fucker.

However, Omega pouring out the beer might be the most interesting thing he has done in AEW. I already fucking hate him lol. I personally can't stand people that don't drink, bunch of pussies, and I can't stand how clingy and pathetic he is to the much cooler Page "I feel I can relate to you the most, we're like brothers", oh you fucking wish you geek.
I swear just let Omega be himself if he wants to be heel.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Haven't watched yet - just here to get overall impression. Oh wait, you guys going to hate it no matter what!


Fuck you're annoying.

We all put it over you absolute goose.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Shida/Ford, Hager/Cody, MJF's match all enjoyable.
> 
> That was a very good show I enjoyed most of it except Private Party vs LAX i didn't give a shit about, but the OC/Y2J stuff was good. It's realistic how Y2J can be driven insane by someone ignoring him like OC.
> 
> ...


Even people who don't drink for medical or personal reasons? Harsh man lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Even people who don't drink for medical or personal reasons? Harsh man lol


I mean, not medical reasons of course.
But people who are perfectly healthy and come off just like dicks or conservatives when they don't drink turn me off. I legit probably wouldn't even know the guy doesn't drink before I dislike them, and then I associate it more with it (I could never stand Triple H, and when I found out he doesn't drink at all during Taker's Doc, I was like "yeah makes even more sense why I can't stand him", he's def that type). They just seem sleazy people with something to hide.
There's obviously a few exceptions but in general that's the case.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I mean, not medical reasons of course.
> But people who are perfectly healthy and come off just like dicks or conservatives when they don't drink turn me off. I legit probably wouldn't even know the guy doesn't drink before I dislike them, and then I associate it more with it (I could never stand Triple H, and when I found out he doesn't drink at all during Taker's Doc, I was like "yeah makes even more sense why I can't stand him", he's def that type). They just seem sleazy people with something to hide.
> There's obviously a few exceptions but in general that's the case.


Yeah that makes sense. I personally don't think you should act like a drunken buffoon passed like 35. But to turn down a beer on a Friday night with a steak is unmanly! And I'm not exactly rugged and calloused up lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I personally don't think you should act like a drunken buffoon passed like 35. But to turn down a beer on a Friday night with a steak is unmanly! And I'm not exactly rugged and calloused up lol


Haha 100%.
it's also something I need to build a connection with someone, at least one not sober moment with someone to know if I can be friends or not. Like, if I can't smoke a j with you or have a couple of hard liquors talking shit about life, how can we be real friends? That's why i don't buy Page and Omega's friendship. Especially that Page seems like the drunk nihilistic cynical type (the character).


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Hager/ Cody was excellent, and I enjoyed Shida/Ford & first tag match. Good stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good show - B+

rankings are based on my personal enjoyment

JE vs MJF / Wardlow - loved this. I really enjoy car crash wrestling - 5/5

Shida / Penelope - just a great match. Made me watch and care - 5/5

Cody / Jake - really enjoyed this a lot. Lot more than i thought i would- 4/5

PnP v PP - don’t enjoy Matt, PP still sloppy sometimes. Hoped for a PnP win - 2/5

Tag Title match - kinda slow, not the best, some high spots though - 3/5

special mention: Taz’ promo. The guy spits fire


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Good work AEW ... I hope a lot of people watched ... Shida and Luchasaurus my faves in all wrestling atm.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

MJF/Wardlow/JE
MOTN for me, great performance from all involved. Wardlow and MJF combo is money, just hope they don’t blow the break up too soon, would be a lot better with a title involved. Not bothered about result as JE are an actual tag team and MJF still unpinned. Get stunt away from JE and put them in tag title picture. 

Jericho on commentary
4 people on commentary is too much, a lot of his shouty jokes fell flat tonight so hopefully we won’t see too much of this in future. Jericho thinks he’s the king Midas of wrestling and everything he touches turns to gold, where in reality he throws anything and everything out there and about 25% of it works.

Shida/Ford
Really good match considering Ford’s experience and surpassed expectations. Right person won.

Cody/Hager
I’m not Cody’s or Hager’s biggest fan but was really enjoying this match until the end. Good wrestling, subtle interference from both sides during match, then typical Cody fuckery at end. Dustin needlessly comes out to hit Hager who then gets pinned in a Darby repeat type fashion and celebrates to Cody’s music. Surely Arn could have just hit Hager with TNT belt when ref wasn’t looking as a response to Hager’s attack earlier in match and then Cody hits crossrhodes and pins. A justified slightly heelish win. It’s difficult to watch a Cody match without thinking ‘when is the fuckery going to happen?’

PP vs PNP
Skipped this. PNP are an anti-climax for me, their entrance music/vid is amazing and you expect these 2 no-nosense thugs to come out. Then 2 guys who talk about Spanglish on BTE in dungarees come out. What’s scary about a thug in green dungarees that pulls faces. Also will never forgive Matt hardy for broken/teleport crap. 

Cage/Taz/Mox
I’m like that Taz is calling out Mox as using the pandemic as an excuse, it adds depth and heat to the feud and involves a current real life issue. I’m looking forward to the match but I really don’t know what they can do with Cage if he loses (See Archer/Brodie). I actually want Cage to win because I think Mox could take the loss and use it to go off the rails and get back to unsanctioned Mox.

Omega/Page/ Best friends 
As soon as best friends arrived in Trent's mother’s car I knew they were losing. What idiot came up with that idea. Chucky T has no business being in a PPV main event, he’s a joke. It’s a shame really as Trent has upper mid card/main event level potential and is being held back. Good match as you would expect with omega/page involved but nothing we haven’t seen on dynamite. The FTR segment at the end was good although I didn’t feel it needed the bucks. Kenny could’ve just poured beer out and walked off and hangman could’ve stayed to finish beer. I’m getting vibes from Kenny (kayfabe and generally) that he’s getting pissed off and I hope this is the beginning of a massive heel turn where he takes over the show, I also like the combination of FTR and hangman as hard-hitting guys who drink and tell it as it is.

Decent show but nothing amazing, still think Fyter fest would’ve been better as a 1 night PPV:

MJF/Wardlow/JE
Jericho/Cassidy
Shida/Ford 
8 man tag
Omega/best friedns
Cody/Hager
Mox/cage 

That would’ve been a great card


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love how JR’s original gaffe with Jungle Boys name has now become cool and accepted.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with calling him "Jungle Jack." His name is Jack Perry. That's a large part of his appeal. The idea of him being just "Jungle Boy" or "Nate Coy" was kind of bush league. And to hammer home the exact proper nouns all the time reeks of Vintage WWE Verbiage(TM). I saw a clip of Dolph Ziggler continuously calling Extreme Rules "Exteme Rules: Horror Show," and it's like...come on, dude. No one sounds authentic when they talk like that. 

Jungle Jack is affable. It makes it sound like JR knows and likes this guy on a personal enough level to give him an affectionate nickname. Stuff like that adds a lot of personality and sends subtle messages to the people watching -- "Hey, this guy is pretty likeable." 

People have been exposed to some REALLY shit commentary over the past 20 years or so. I think they forget that announcers are allowed to sound like real people sometimes.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chris Jericho should just retire and become a full-time commentator. In a perfect world, replacing Excalibur. Actually, it could be just him and Tony Schiavone. Jericho is the most entertaining commentator I've heard in decades. He should also keep this character he's doing on commentary, that's a big part of what makes it work.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The finish to Bret/Austin at Survivor Series '96 was brilliant. Austin talked shit about Bret Hart, and eventually Bret came back and credited Austin with being "the best wrestler today." Austin continued talking shit and when it came to the match, both men tried to out-wrestle the other, with JR emphasising how they were both trying to win by submission (which Vince fought for the weirdest reason). In the end, Austin's drive to be a better submission master than Bret cost him, and Bret countered Austin's signature submission into a cradle -- the same strategy he used against Roddy Piper at WrestleMania VIII -- to sneak one out against Austin.
> 
> This gave Bret the technical and well-earned victory, but it also gave Austin a chip on his shoulder. He didn't submit. Bret didn't score a "moral" victory. He got lucky because Austin, younger and impulsive, had tunnel-vision and was too in the moment to stand outside himself and remember the study he did of Hart. When it came time for these two to go at it in a Submission Match, you have Survivor Series '96 and the pinfall victory Bret holds over Austin right there as justification for it. You have threads going in and going out.
> 
> ...


there is a reason why they called bret hart the excellence of execution. no one in pro wrestling history could execute a move and make it look more real or meaningful than bret hart....he understood the art of wrestling better than anyone....an art that is almost dead in modern wrestling with the excessive spotfests. 

austin and rock tried to recreate many of the bret/austin spots in their wm 17 match and they all fell flat (even though it was still an excellent match overall) 

overall the show did not live up to the hype... only bright spot was the tsn turning point reference by jericho on commentary... happy canada day!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I do hope that's what it was, that FTR knew that this would cause trouble which would be damn clever for heels to do.


FTR are super intelligent heels. I’ve only watched a few matches of theirs, but they absolutely do some conniving, “Fuck you, mf’ers!! Fuck that was too good to even hate!” type shit.

Everyone is clamoring for the Bucks and FTR match, rightfully so, but Omega and Hangman vs FTR would be a 5+ star fucking banger.



Wolf Mark said:


> My problem if that would have been the finish is that it would be too similar to Bret-Austin in Survivor Series 1996. It's a spot that has been repeated a lot in wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's OK to make mistakes. Wrestling is a game of mistakes. And this happened very quickly. Cody was just quicker, that's it.


They literally hinted at the same finish in the match with the turnbuckle, sleeper hold spot. Not to mention, it is another night of Cody forcing his opponent to forget the rules of wrestling and not realize he is actually being pinned, because he pulled the same shit against Darby less than 2 months ago.

I’m only glad to see more people shitting on the finish this time, because myself and others caught a lot of hell for complaining about the Darby ending.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I wonder if Cody thinks these finishes make guys look good, or if he's deliberately making them look like jerk-offs?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I think they’re trying to show mental errors by the opponent where Cody capitalizes. So it seems more of an execution problem rather than the actual idea they have for the finish.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s best not to give people who have strengths notable weaknesses. I mean, psychologically it be used to weave a story (Austin’s tunnel-vision, as mentioned). That was all about maturing him. It can be used to sell an angle. I don’t know how to explain it, but it’s a very thin line.

Making wrestlers stupid, or giving them such glaring holes in their game, as opposed to subtle or temporary ones to be exploited, is risky.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

You guys see how they had bucks and Omega on one side, and FTR and Page on the other?

It’s coming.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Who wants to boo Page at this point? I guess it’d just be like Japan in those instances where guys just get their shit in.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So I don't know if this an unpopular opinion, but can we stop making Jericho on commentary a thing? I mean, when it was just him and Tony where Jericho could do his shtick and Tony could play straight man, it worked.

But having 3 guys trying to do regular commentary and Jericho just shouting things over them got old in 5 minutes, despite a few good lines here and there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The finish to Cody vs Hager was I think an homage to a classic UFC fight Matt Hughes vs Carlos Newton










Where Hughes went out from the choke but was declared the winner because he KOd Newton with a power bomb


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I wonder if Cody thinks these finishes make guys look good, or if he's deliberately making them look like jerk-offs?


Somebody told Cody that he wasn’t the best bell-to-bell wrestler so now, as he has the keys to the kingdom, he has to prove that wrong by making his way through the entire roster. Unfortunately for him, he isn’t the best bell-to-bell wrestler, so he has to add smoke and mirrors and stupid finishes to every match to make them seem more special than anything else on the card. 

All he had to do to round off a good match was put Hager (a guy coming off a terrible match with Mox) away without embarrassing him like he did Spears, Archer & Darby. 

He couldn’t do it though and now Hager, a professional wrestler and MMA fighter got pinned applying his own finisher and celebrated to somebody else’s theme song.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Was definitelly one of the better Dynamite episodes, but after the desaster the last couple of weeks it was needed.

Opening tag was good and fun and with Marco just getting thrown around I am fine with him.
Shida/Ford was good as well, little too long and kicking out of too many of Shidas finishers make others look bad.
Cody not bleeding was a nice surprise, otherwise chubby Hager and Cody does nothing for me, especially with that ending. And Arn and his little menu really annoys me.
PNP/PP tag, no from me. You give me Hardy, I give you the middlefinger.
Main event tag was nice, but not main event worthy with Best Friends being driven by Mommy. Not sure if this was something that started on BTE or whatever but it was weird and strange.

I liked Jericho on commentary, but he should really slow it down, like others said, the other three tried to do their job and Jericho just shouts stupid stuff most of the time. Still liked it.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoyable show for me. Even Cody vs Hagger was good. 
Ford/Shida was better than the 4 way from NXT. Penelope has really grown on me lately. She's not just a good gymnast she can sell very well.

I knew Luchasaurus was very agile for his size but Wordlow is too. They must groom him as their next big thing. 
Is MJF trying to act as a combination between The Genius Lanny Poffo and The Model Rick Martel? I like the tensions they build with MJF and Wordlow and I'm curious to see if MJF will put him over.

It was a very good idea to pair Brian Cage with Tazz but I still want Melissa in some capacity.

Overall I enjoyed AEW more than NXT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I mean, not medical reasons of course.
> But people who are perfectly healthy and come off just like dicks or conservatives when they don't drink turn me off. I legit probably wouldn't even know the guy doesn't drink before I dislike them, and then I associate it more with it (I could never stand Triple H, and when I found out he doesn't drink at all during Taker's Doc, I was like "yeah makes even more sense why I can't stand him", he's def that type). They just seem sleazy people with something to hide.
> There's obviously a few exceptions but in general that's the case.


I just wanted to touch on this one because it's close to my heart.

I don't drink, smoke or do drugs and never have. I think I had a sip of my Uncles beer when I was a kid because I recall it having this gross taste and not liking it. The reason I abstain from it is because a family member of mine had a really bad alcohol addiction and I saw a lot of stuff at a young age with her (And more as an adult) that turned me off it.

I had someone such as yourself absolutely railing me for this at a party back in March. "Why don't you drink? Did something happen?" and constantly she would ask these questions when I was just trying to have a good time with the Mrs. She absolutely would not take the hint that I don't want to discuss this before labelling me as weird for abstaining from it.

I've come across a few others who abstain and it usually comes down to similar reasons as me or religious reasons. I guess the point I'm trying to make it don't assume that a person who turns down a drink is judgemental or a conservative or a dick because they abstain from alcohol. They might have some shit going on that's scared them away from it and they might be totally cool and non judgemental of you doing so. I know I don't care what others do and to be honest most people are really cool about me not drinking either. We're friends with a girl who always makes sure that a Pepsi or Sprite is available for me when we go over to her place for drinking nights.

Be good to your non drinking friends. We always save the day when shit goes down


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Who wants to boo Page at this point? I guess it’d just be like Japan in those instances where guys just get their shit in.


I think Kenny is turning heel. He's been talking about how great his own matches are and just sort of been acting like an all-around cunt


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Many people will determine which show was better due to numbers coming out today instead of which show they actually enjoyed more in terms of quality.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I wonder why Omega is still pushing himself when one of his shoulder is completely messed up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

shadow_spinner said:


> Many people will determine which show was better due to numbers coming out today instead of which show they actually enjoyed more in terms of quality.


As someone who does not give a shit about numbers aew was the better show. I was done with nxt after after the thatcher match. I was too scared to watch the rhea match. Finding out she won helped but I hate WWE comedy. Strap matches I despise and I didn't trust WWE with shirai and Sasha. Even though it furthered the asuka feud it should have happened post match.

Aside from one bullshit finish and a questionable result in the context of next week I wasn't upset with aew


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Great first night! I wish we had more singles matches instead of primarily tags, but every match was great.

Loved Taz's promo before his pipe bomb, then really loved it. I'm glad wrestlers are showing their disgust towards WWE not protecting their workers. Much better than "we're the main show" crap.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Who wants to boo Page at this point? I guess it’d just be like Japan in those instances where guys just get their shit in.


You don't need to. 

Tweener Hangman is what's best for business.


----------



## karebear (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm starting to really cool off on cody, all these over booked feuds with screwy finishes are getting stupid and the thing is he really doesn't need to resort to this he has shown over the past year or two that he can deliver good matches and entertaining feuds.

aew somewhat contradict themselves because they have basically ruled out doing dq's and count outs because they want finishes to be clean but then they constantly have screwy finishes like marko the dwarf interfering in matches like last night or a load of run in's like we saw in cody's match last night and what makes it even more stupid is that these two examples of interference make the babyfaces look more like the bad guys and feel sympathy for the heels?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I wonder if Cody thinks these finishes make guys look good, or if he's deliberately making them look like jerk-offs?


No, he doesn’t think it makes them look good. It makes HIM look good with more smoke and mirrors, because he is genuinely scarred by WWE and by NJPW fans not thinking much of his in-ring action. So, he HAS to try and make every match special by showing his TRY HARD bullshit. Ruined a perfectly good match with his O


Hitman1987 said:


> Somebody told Cody that he wasn’t the best bell-to-bell wrestler so now, as he has the keys to the kingdom, he has to prove that wrong by making his way through the entire roster. Unfortunately for him, he isn’t the best bell-to-bell wrestler, so he has to add smoke and mirrors and stupid finishes to every match to make them seem more special than anything else on the card.
> 
> All he had to do to round off a good match was put Hager (a guy coming off a terrible match with Mox) away without embarrassing him like he did Spears, Archer & Darby.
> 
> He couldn’t do it though and now Hager, a professional wrestler and MMA fighter got pinned applying his own finisher and celebrated to somebody else’s theme song.


Well, @Hitman1987 beat me to it.


Chip Chipperson said:


> I just wanted to touch on this one because it's close to my heart.
> 
> I don't drink, smoke or do drugs and never have. I think I had a sip of my Uncles beer when I was a kid because I recall it having this gross taste and not liking it. The reason I abstain from it is because a family member of mine had a really bad alcohol addiction and I saw a lot of stuff at a young age with her (And more as an adult) that turned me off it.
> 
> ...


I used to not drink, and I never judged anyone. Yet, when you’re not drinking around those who do, you do feel some of the pressure to join the crowd, and if you don’t, a simple “No Thanks” is usually not accepted on the 1st, 2nd, 30th offer.


Geeee said:


> I think Kenny is turning heel. He's been talking about how great his own matches are and just sort of been acting like an all-around cunt


He’s definitely ratcheting up the heel antics. He’s now talked about how he just “decides” to put on a great match and turns in the best tag match ever, basically told Colt Cabana to fuck off or else on BTE when Colt was trying to start their “chase” skit, the week before he mocked the fact that fans talk about everyone in the company being able to beat him, etc etc.

I do wonder about his health, @rbl85 .


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> I wonder why Omega is still pushing himself when one of his shoulder is completely messed up.


When did this occur and is there more to it than seeing the suction cup marks?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> When did this occur and is there more to it than seeing the suction cup marks?


He have this problem for months now, i think he was already banged up before AEW was a thing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I used to not drink, and I never judged anyone. Yet, when you’re not drinking around those who do, you do feel some of the pressure to join the crowd, and if you don’t, a simple “No Thanks” is usually not accepted on the 1st, 2nd, 30th offer.


Admittedly as a young fella there was always the "Oh come on mate, just one!" but now that I'm getting closer to thirty people seem to just accept it. I always say "No thanks but I'll drink (Insert beverage I have with me) with you" and they usually like that because I'm drinking with them.

I even play drinking games with people, haha.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> He have this problem for months now, i think he was already banged up before AEW was a thing.


he definitely had a torn labrum back in april, but that should've healed by now, no?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm hoping that when the turn comes it's Omega who turns. Page is too well liked and such a cool character to be hated. I also think Page would be the perfect babyface to face MJF when MJF wins the title off Moxley in the near future. But I would wait until the fans return before starting the MJF vs Moxley feud and the Omega/Page turn. Then we could have MJF vs Moxley and Omega vs Page going at the sametime. MJF dethrones Moxley and Page becomes the #1 contender. But I would like to see MJF avoid Page for awhile as champion so he could build up that heat even more, as well as give him a few successful title defenses against other guys.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JTB33b said:


> I'm hoping that when the turn comes it's Omega who turns. Page is too well liked and such a cool character to be hated. I also think Page would be the perfect babyface to face MJF when MJF wins the title off Moxley in the near future. But I would wait until the fans return before starting the MJF vs Moxley feud and the Omega/Page turn. Then we could have MJF vs Moxley and Omega vs Page going at the sametime. MJF dethrones Moxley and Page becomes the #1 contender. But I would like to see MJF avoid Page for awhile as champion so he could build up that heat even more, as well as give him a few successful title defenses against other guys.


how would you feel about Page being a tweener (leaning towards face), instead? Think about FTR - they come off as tweener. Omega can also be a tweener, but show more heel tendencies.

Omega looked more like a heel last night - he should've just handed back the beer. But then Page should've sided with his partner. The whole situation is fuckety as hell. I love it. Keeps your guessing as to what will happen.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> he definitely had a torn labrum back in april, but that should've healed by now, no?


How can it heal when you don't let it heal ?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> How can it heal when you don't let it heal ?


yeah that's true. he has barely wrestled though. that's probably why he's taken a back seat since Rona hit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IF they decide to turn either of them - then of course it'd have to be Omega.

He's the one who's actually worked as a heel before, he's the one who's least likeable out of the two, he's the one berates fans on social media and he's the one who has everything to gain from being one.

Page is far too over, is more likeable and much more a natural face.

It'd be like when they turned Strowman heel when he was one of the most over guys on the roster.

Cody, Omega and FTR as a stable would actually be pretty fucking good. Cody as TNT Champion being an absolute egotistical dick. Omega hunting down the World champion being the cocky "I'm the best wrestler in the company" type dick and FTR calling themselves the best and most dominant tag team and going for the tag titles.



















Do it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

MJF/Wardlow vs Jurassic Express was very good. Probably my favorite match of the night.

PP vs PnP was fine. I had forgotten how good PnP really are as a tag team. I wanted PnP to win.

Cody/Hager was good except the ending. I dont think a clean win would have hurt Hager that much. But I dont mind it overall.

Tazz promo on Mox was really good. 

Penelope Ford has improved so much in the ring, It was a decent match with Shida.

Chuck finally got his wish and drove to the ring in a Honda Civic. Mainevent match was good, dragged a bit but wasnt bad at all. Loved the FTR/Hangman drinking and Kenny Omega reacting badly to it. I think they are losing the tag titles next week.

I was thinking if there is going to be a 4HM, It seemed like FTR are deliberately trying to sway Hangman to their side with Beers. He looked good with them if I am being honest but I want him to be solo between the two factions.

Jericho was entertaining on commentary and I liked OC coming out to piss him off. Good show overall, I enjoyed it. I wonder how NXT did, will check out the highlights maybe.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> yeah that's true. he has barely wrestled though. that's probably why he's taken a back seat since Rona hit.


For a torn labrum to heal by itself you need to do "nothing" for months.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just wanted to touch on this one because it's close to my heart.
> 
> I don't drink, smoke or do drugs and never have. I think I had a sip of my Uncles beer when I was a kid because I recall it having this gross taste and not liking it. The reason I abstain from it is because a family member of mine had a really bad alcohol addiction and I saw a lot of stuff at a young age with her (And more as an adult) that turned me off it.
> 
> ...


First of all, I am not the type of person who 'rails people' for not drinking. I'm quite aware of the behavior and don't wana be labeled as the "peer pressure" guy. There is a difference between me badgering someone to drink, and simply staying away from them when they chose not to. Why? Simply, having someone stare at you while he/she is sober when you're not is not cool. 

I didn't touch on the subject of personal reasons, only the medical reasons part, in my answer above because, of course, you have former addicts for example who may not want to share their story. 

To me, I would just stay away from people like that. I guess my point would be I see no harm in having at least one drink to indulge people at a party, and seeing Omega say to Page _"How many drinking friends you have? I'm the only one"_, I would rather have none than a sober one cause we're not going to be on the same mental level with one sober/one not. And the fact is, not everyone is like that, but there are sure many of the judgemental/conservative/dicks non-drinkers.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> First of all, I am not the type of person who 'rails people' for not drinking. I'm quite aware of the behavior and don't wana be labeled as the "peer pressure" guy. There is a difference between me badgering someone to drink, and simply staying away from them when they chose not to. Why? Simply, having someone stare at you while he/she is sober when you're not is not cool.
> 
> I didn't touch on the subject of personal reasons, only the medical reasons part, in my answer above because, of course, you have former addicts for example who may not want to share their story.
> 
> To me, I would just stay away from people like that. I guess my point would be I see no harm in having at least one drink to indulge people at a party, and seeing Omega say to Page _"How many drinking friends you have? I'm the only one"_, I would rather have none than a sober one cause we're not going to be on the same mental level with one sober/one not. And the fact is, not everyone is like that, but there are sure many of the judgemental/conservative/dicks non-drinkers.


You are getting too mad about someone for their personal choice.

Nobody sober is staring at you while you drink.
If I go out with someone who doesn’t drink alcohol, they’ll more than likely be drinking a coke or a mocktail of some sort. I’ve never had a sober person stare at me while I drink. I don’t know what kind of people you meet at bars. Nobody is judging you for drinking alcohol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If they were judging you for drinking alcohol, why are they at the bar ,club or pub? They should know what happens at these places. 

your views are too strong on this, my friend. I disagree with your viewpoint completely.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah I can say I've never stared at someone for drinking unless they're way over the top drunk and acting incredibly stupid.

Just a dude enjoying a beer at a party? Don't care.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> You are getting too mad about someone for their personal choice.
> 
> Nobody sober is staring at you while you drink.
> If I go out with someone who doesn’t drink alcohol, they’ll more than likely be drinking a coke or a mocktail of some sort. I’ve never had a sober person stare at me while I drink. I don’t know what kind of people you meet at bars. Nobody is judging you for drinking alcohol.


Let me put it this way. A group of 7-9 people at a bar/party/rave, most of us are drunk out of our mind and acting stupid, and one non-drinker visibly annoyed at us.

Having a little meet up with people to play cards/drink/chill, and the non-drinker being usually very quite while everyone else is being more expressive is simply not good vibes.

I'm not really getting 'mad', more annoyed.



optikk sucks said:


> If they were judging you for drinking alcohol, why are they at the bar ,club or pub? They should know what happens at these places.
> 
> *your views are too strong on this, my friend. I disagree with your viewpoint completely.*


I know my views are strong lol, I do have some strong views on a lot of things, and it's easier for me to navigate life when I put people in boxes, I'm not demonizing or hating on these people, and the question you asked me "why are they at a bar if they're judging" is exactly my reason for getting annoyed when I see it happen.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah I can say I've never stared at someone for drinking unless they're way *over the top *drunk and acting incredibly stupid.
> 
> Just a dude enjoying a beer at a party? Don't care.


This has different scales to it, some people's stupid = is dancing loudly/hugging friends telling them "i love you". Some others could do some dangerous shit or get into fights. A lot of shit you find "stupid" would be perfectly reasonable once you're in a drunk state of mind (like hugging friends and jumping and whatnot), and the fact is some people don't get that.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Erik. said:


> IF they decide to turn either of them - then of course it'd have to be Omega.
> 
> He's the one who's actually worked as a heel before, he's the one who's least likeable out of the two, he's the one berates fans on social media and he's the one who has everything to gain from being one.
> 
> ...


I’d be happy for Hangman to play a tweener type role where he just does what he wants when he wants (mostly cowboy shit) but Kenny has to go full blown super heel. You can see he just has it in him to be an arrogant, awkward, I’m the best wrestler ever type heel.

The time of heel Kenny Omega is coming and it’s going to be amazing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> How can it heal when you don't let it heal ?


He hasn't been active.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Let me put it this way. A group of 7-9 people at a bar/party/rave, most of us are drunk out of our mind and acting stupid, and one non-drinker visibly annoyed at us.
> 
> Having a little meet up with people to play cards/drink/chill, and the non-drinker being usually very quite while everyone else is being more expressive is simply not good vibes.
> 
> ...


but what makes you seem they are visibly annoyed? it sounds more like you are insecure about your own drinking.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> but what makes you seem they are visibly annoyed? it sounds more like you are insecure about your own drinking.


When they say shit like "everyone had way too much to drink", frustrating facials, like is it really hard for you to figure out when someone is visibly annoyed at people getting drunk around them? 
When you see them sitting at the table having their pepsi with a half-assed smile and barely bothering to dance, would that seem someone having fun to you?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> When they say shit like "everyone had way too much to drink", frustrating facials, like is it really hard for you to figure out when someone is visibly annoyed at people getting drunk around them?
> When you see them sitting at the table having their pepsi with a half-assed smile and barely bothering to dance, would that seem someone having fun to you?


that's fair enough man. I've never experienced this, but I appreciate your side of it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’d be happy for Hangman to play a tweener type role where he just does what he wants when he wants (mostly cowboy shit) but Kenny has to go full blown super heel. You can see he just has it in him to be an arrogant, awkward, I’m the best wrestler ever type heel.
> 
> The time of heel Kenny Omega is coming and it’s going to be amazing.


Thats what I want too. Heel Golden Elite. Omega and Bucks being the absolute scum of the earth. Omega with the World title, Bucks with the Tag titles while Cody and his 4HM is a babyface faction that believes in a fair fight. Hangman as a loner somewhere in between the two factions.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> that's fair enough man. I've never experienced this, but I appreciate your side of it.


The thing started when I was 20. There was a guy who would drink and smoke with us (weed) until one day he mixed them badly and had a bad trip. He started hating it after and throwing shade everytime he could at people who smoke weed, or take it too far drinking. Developed some hollier than thou attitude, eventually we stopped inviting him to group gathering because we could all just feel him judging us.
I have my father's entire family side that doesn't drink, or barely does, and they just don't get it. We used to live in close proximity before I moved away, and when they would see me return home 'drunk' they always had to say something stupid and judgemental between them and to my dad.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

With regards to the drinking, I think FTR were purposefully being shit disturbers. Trying to drive a wedge between Kenny and Page


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The thing started when I was 20. There was a guy who would drink and smoke with us (weed) until one day he mixed them badly and had a bad trip. He started hating it after and throwing shade everytime he could at people who smoke weed, or take it too far drinking. Developed some hollier than thou attitude, eventually we stopped inviting him to group gathering because we could all just feel him judging us.
> I have my father's entire family side that doesn't drink, or barely does, and they just don't get it. We used to live in close proximity before I moved away, and when they would see me return home 'drunk' they always had to say something stupid and judgemental between them and to my dad.


put it this way. my parents have never seen me drink so I get your point completely.

Both of my parents are against alcohol. But I would usually binge every night out when I was about 19 till 26. I haven't had any drunk nights since then; and I've actually been fully sober for the past year in order to cut out unnecessary calories.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> With regards to the drinking, I think FTR were purposefully being shit disturbers. Trying to drive a wedge between Kenny and Page


this is literally why i'm loving FTR right now. We have NO IDEA about FTR's intentions. we can only speculate. It's too fucking good. Really enjoying their work so far.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> He hasn't been active.


By not being active i mean not having 1 match for 2-3 months


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> *Let me put it this way. A group of 7-9 people at a bar/party/rave, most of us are drunk out of our mind and acting stupid, and one non-drinker visibly annoyed at us.
> 
> Having a little meet up with people to play cards/drink/chill, and the non-drinker being usually very quite while everyone else is being more expressive is simply not good vibes.
> 
> I'm not really getting 'mad', more annoyed.*


this sounds like you’re mad at somebody specific


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> but what makes you seem they are visibly annoyed? it sounds more like you are insecure about your own drinking.


I wasn’t going to say it, but it sounds like he knows some things about himself that he doesn’t like and is thus projecting.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Thats what I want too. Heel Golden Elite. Omega and Bucks being the absolute scum of the earth. Omega with the World title, Bucks with the Tag titles while Cody and his 4HM is a babyface faction that believes in a fair fight. Hangman as a loner somewhere in between the two factions.


It also makes sense for the Bucks to turn heel too as I don’t really see them as faces. They could definitely pull of scum of the earth heels.

I’m interested to see how Cody aligns himself with FTR for 4HM storyline, if it happens, as he already has a stable as nightmare family with Arn, Dustin,qt and Brandi


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

How is the TNT TV title not finished yet? What possible element are they waiting for that the Khans can't rush to get finished? That should be a high priority for them as the current state of the title is complete crap.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

All Elite Wanking said:


> How is the TNT TV title not finished yet? What possible element are they waiting for that the Khans can't rush to get finished? That should be a high priority for them as the current state of the title is complete crap.


I guess their production shop workers are quarantined still, especially if they are based in FL


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just wanted to touch on this one because it's close to my heart.
> 
> I don't drink, smoke or do drugs and never have. I think I had a sip of my Uncles beer when I was a kid because I recall it having this gross taste and not liking it. The reason I abstain from it is because a family member of mine had a really bad alcohol addiction and I saw a lot of stuff at a young age with her (And more as an adult) that turned me off it.
> 
> ...


Drinking is way too romanticised. As someone who has both been a drinker and non-drinker, some of the talk here about how you need to drink, or should drink, is absolutely insane. Some people shouldn’t drink, can’t drink, or just don’t want to. Why does that bother anyone?

Plus, you definitely don’t need it to be the life of a party. The best memories I have are almost exclusively sober. 



Geeee said:


> I think Kenny is turning heel. He's been talking about how great his own matches are and just sort of been acting like an all-around cunt


That’s him all the time though, haha. 



PavelGaborik said:


> You don't need to.
> 
> Tweener Hangman is what's best for business.


There’s no such thing as a tweener.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

the_hound said:


> "We don't run a sloppy shop"
> 
> "nah son you just employ rapists, racists and abusers and let them get away with it"
> fucking twitter burn jesus




Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I loved all the Canadian references from Jericho on commentary, he was pretty good tonight.

Loved: Jurassic express vs mjf and wardlow
SHIDA vs ford
Hangman and Kenny vs best friends 

Disliked: orange Cassidy just sitting there doing nothing
The finish to the Cody match was retarded 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> IF they decide to turn either of them - then of course it'd have to be Omega.
> 
> He's the one who's actually worked as a heel before, he's the one who's least likeable out of the two, he's the one berates fans on social media and he's the one who has everything to gain from being one.
> 
> ...



I honestly think all the VP guys need to turn heel or at least Ken and Cody.It makes way more sense. Even the photos of them as heels proves how much more bad ass they come off. Im patient though i get what Kenny is doing and of course turns now are sorta stupid with no crowd and its going to make stories drag. But Kenny talked and looked way better as a heel.

Im pretty positive Kenny is turning because of a story he is building based off the fans and not the wrestlers which is interesting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

if the EVPs go heel, they’ll just be cheered


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Thats what I want too. Heel Golden Elite. Omega and Bucks being the absolute scum of the earth. Omega with the World title, Bucks with the Tag titles while Cody and his 4HM is a babyface faction that believes in a fair fight. Hangman as a loner somewhere in between the two factions.



Ken and cody an do it but Bucks are neither heels or faces,Just nerds. They made the bullet club less bad ass


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if the EVPs go heel, they’ll just be cheered



I dont think so. I think being openely known as EVPS i think that will piss people off more.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If the Elite turn heel, that leaves Moxley, Page, and FTR as the major babyfaces against Omega, Cody, and the Bucks. Then you still got guys like Archer, Jericho, Darby, Sammy, Cage, and MJF to rotate in and out with them in feuds/programs. So it could definitely work.

If I were booking it though, I'd probably just turn Omega and the Bucks first, with Cody's turn coming next year.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If the Elite turn heel, that leaves Moxley, Page, and FTR as the major babyfaces against Omega, Cody, and the Bucks. Then you still got guys like Archer, Jericho, Darby, Sammy, Cage, and MJF to rotate in and out with them in feuds/programs. So it could definitely work.
> 
> If I were booking it though, I'd probably just turn Omega and the Bucks first, with Cody's turn coming next year.


Might be worth turning the Inner Circle as well. What do you think?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody for sure is turning

who Of the current heels can make good faces?

I think Archer has real possibility / Cage and Wardlow too


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if the EVPs go heel, they’ll just be cheered


Not sure about that.

AEW fans tend to play along with wrestling faces and heels don't they?

Otherwise MJF would probably get cheered.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Might be worth turning the Inner Circle as well. What do you think?


Depends on if they want to do Jericho vs Sammy. SG should definitely be a babyface, so if he goes over Jericho and Jericho takes a 2-3 month break of some sort, then returns as a babyface, I wouldn't mind him being a face at that point. Alpha vs Omega 3 with Jericho being the face would be awesome and would be a different dynamic from the previous 2 matches they had where Jericho was heel. Hager I would leave as a heel with his hot wife and Santana/Ortiz I would turn babyface as well. They should definitely break up the IC though.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Drinking is way too romanticised. As someone who has both been a drinker and non-drinker, some of the talk here about how you need to drink, or should drink, is absolutely insane. Some people shouldn’t drink, can’t drink, or just don’t want to. Why does that bother anyone?
> 
> Plus, you definitely don’t need it to be the life of a party. The best memories I have are almost exclusively sober.
> 
> ...


Another gem. Thank you for another laugh.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Ken and cody an do it but Bucks are neither heels or faces,Just nerds. They made the bullet club less bad ass


Cody and Kenny have never been "teammates" previously, there has always been dissension between the two. Cody always wanted to be the leader but Kenny was always better and universally accepted in that role in the BC.

They have always played the step brothers kind of a role against each other. Kenny and Bucks on the other hand have good chemistry and play off each other. They feel like a unit and have so much history of being together. Not to mention Bucks are natural heels.

AJ's BC was badass NWO-like, Omega's BC was asshole-ic, brash and DX-like. Liking one or the other is just a matter of preference. I understand you probably hate bucks but I enjoyed both versions of the BC. If we are going for a Kenny Omega heel stable, you got to give him the Bucks.

Cody and Kenny dont even go together very well. Very different personalities, wrestling styles and ideologies. Make that the rootcause of the separation among the Elite and have them split and go against one another.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Depends on if they want to do Jericho vs Sammy. SG should definitely be a babyface, so if he goes over Jericho and Jericho takes a 2-3 month break of some sort, then returns as a babyface, I wouldn't mind him being a face at that point. Alpha vs Omega 3 with Jericho being the face would be awesome and would be a different dynamic from the previous 2 matches they had where Jericho was heel. Hager I would leave as a heel with his hot wife and Santana/Ortiz I would turn babyface as well. They should definitely break up the IC though.


this does sound quite tasty to me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Not sure about that.
> 
> AEW fans tend to play along with wrestling faces and heels don't they?
> 
> Otherwise MJF would probably get cheered.


True

but in the EVPs case - they have been followed for years by the core fans, and 90% of that time They were heels 

Bucks, Kenny, Cody have basically always been heels prior to this, and still built a massive following

don’t see that changing with a heel turn

only if Cody turns on them can he get heat

and mmmmaybe them turning on Hangman will get them heat


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The question is when does everyone think they should do it ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody needs to turn and form the 4HM by the end of Fight for the Fallen IMO

it is time for a BIG story

they haven’t done a big story in awhile


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

After fest night 1 was really good I'm at work I'll do a breakdown later cheers guys.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I loved the episode. Favorite part was seeing my Kings Private Party win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If we're talking heel turns, I think Cody's might be more permanent, while Kenny might play a de facto heel only for the Adam Page match


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cody is really over as a babyface, turning him heel just doesn't seem very logical when you have just him and Mox as 2 top faces. Babyface 4HM makes more sense initially, they are supposed to be the work horses of the company. Heel Elite would make more sense at the moment. Babyface 4HM that believes in quality wrestling and work ethic vs Heel Omega and Bucks who believe in success at any cost by keeping titles on them.

Heel 4HM will face against who? Hangman and friends? Kenny is not really doing all that great as a babyface and Bucks are just babyfaces while coming across as dicks every once in a while. Why not turn them full heel and capitalize on it. Jericho will probably leave for a while and return as a face.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278816834784034818
Saw this coming.

So that's him and Sammy out of interfering in the Jericho/OC match.

I assume Santana and Ortiz don't interfere which perhaps potentially leads to them leaving the IC.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With all the talk of Cody turning or the Bucks turning and the Elite possibly splitting in 2, I'll just say this. Of the bunch, The Bucks are easily the most unlikable guys of the group, so if any of them were to turn heel, it would be them and probably Omega too by association.

Then again, you don't necessarily have to have someone turn per say. Just have dissension and jealousy split up the group and when fans are back, they'll react to who they want to without it being made clear who is the true bad guy or good guy.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Not a bad show, wtf happened to MJF's ring attire? Horrible. Screaming out "CAN'T YOU GET ANYTHING RIGHT!' was really OTT but it is what it is. Will MJF be Reverend D'von to Wardlow's Batista?

Jericho on commentary was a highlight. Being a dick but also putting everyone over.

I enjoyed the first 3 matches and was impressed with Hager in their match. I can't bare the Best Friends so kinda lost interest in the last tag match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho is great on commentary
MJF/Wardlow VS Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus was a really entertaining match. This is the future, not the "half dead" ass hole Darby Allin. Fuck that guy
Shida is great, Penelope it hot and surprises me every time she gets into the ring. Didn't hate the match at all
Taz sounds like he's reading a script
Hager looks like shit. Get this man an outfit that doesn't suck
Cody and shenanigans, name something more "AEW" than that..
Fuck Darby Allin
What the fuck, PNP lost? Every single big signing from another company that isn't an EVP or Moxley the dork is getting the rough end of the stick in this company. What a fucking joke.
I think having someone who is good on the mic beside Kenny Omega makes him look like a massive dork when he speaks
The models in the crowd don't look... great? I remember last year they had a model that was getting posted all over the internet afterwards
Taz is so edgy. I want WWE to respond because they have plenty to mock AEW about
Trent has a really good look and can wrestle. Chuck Taylor does not and can not. I don't get why Trent is tying himself down with this dork
I couldn't make it through this. I'm just so bored with this tag match.

Not a shit show by any means, just missing something. It's not a crowd because AEW's crowd responds well.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I thoroughly enjoyed the show I had a few friends over and we were shouting and laughing the whole time.

I'm really excited for night 2


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> FTR are super intelligent heels. I’ve only watched a few matches of theirs, but they absolutely do some conniving, “Fuck you, mf’ers!! Fuck that was too good to even hate!” type shit.
> 
> Everyone is clamoring for the Bucks and FTR match, rightfully so, but Omega and Hangman vs FTR would be a 5+ star fucking banger.
> 
> ...


 Cody-Darby ending was much worse. Darby just started to slide like some snail on Cody's body. I still laugh thinking about it. It was so strange. At least with Cody and Hager it was one of those hold/pin mix.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Maybe I just don't understand amateur wrestling (the grappling kind)
> 
> @Pippen94 you're very wrong the responses have been very positive. Don't bait


This is pro wrestling not real wrestling.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> The finish to Bret/Austin at Survivor Series '96 was brilliant. Austin talked shit about Bret Hart, and eventually Bret came back and credited Austin with being "the best wrestler today." Austin continued talking shit and when it came to the match, both men tried to out-wrestle the other, with JR emphasising how they were both trying to win by submission (which Vince fought for the weirdest reason). In the end, Austin's drive to be a better submission master than Bret cost him, and Bret countered Austin's signature submission into a cradle -- the same strategy he used against Roddy Piper at WrestleMania VIII -- to sneak one out against Austin.
> 
> This gave Bret the technical and well-earned victory, but it also gave Austin a chip on his shoulder. He didn't submit. Bret didn't score a "moral" victory. He got lucky because Austin, younger and impulsive, had tunnel-vision and was too in the moment to stand outside himself and remember the study he did of Hart. When it came time for these two to go at it in a Submission Match, you have Survivor Series '96 and the pinfall victory Bret holds over Austin right there as justification for it. You have threads going in and going out.
> 
> ...


The Finish of Austin-Bret might be my favorite finisher of all time or Top 5. Just brilliant. 

But I don't agree that Hager-Cody's finish doesn't put anybody over. First of all, it's not that different. You could say that Austin was stupid cause he did not release Bret from the hold. Similar thing here, Hager put a submission on Cody but Cody sort of leaned in on top of him and got a count. I admit the execution was lacking, though. My main issue is this: the camera angle should have been better to see Cody lean into him. 

I at least liked that they played on Hager being bigger, stronger and Cody was dominated and that this thing had to happen this way for Cody to win. Cody is still is in a early reign and had to keep the belt.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Having not truly watched a full Dynamite show since 3/25, Fyter Fest felt fresh to me.

- Loved the jacket Jericho wore.

- Jurassic Express vs MJF & Wardlow - missed the beginning of the match, but that`s okay.

- Hikaru Shida vs Penelope Ford – a very good match that could have been the main event on another night. Ford shows signs that she has it. AEW needs to develop Shida`s character/persona more beyond Japanese lady that swings a kendo stick. Kip Sabian needs to stop having the crap kicked out of him by women like he’s Marc Mero. And although the kickouts added drama to the match, protect finishers more. Finishers are called finishers for a reason. And AEW will get more mileage when the do rematch in the process if finishers are protected.

- Cody vs Hager – liked the finish; made lots of sense. And the 10 day suspension that resulted from Hager’s post match attack on the ref was a nice touch.

- Private Party vs Santana & Ortiz – a very good tag match. And Private Party`s theme is a massive improvement over their old one. It fits them better.

- Taz’s promo was very good, and made sense in the context of the show, in that it was focused on Fyter Fest and not necessarily in regards to another show.

- Hangman & Omega vs Best Friends – a good and serviceable match, although Best Friends being driven to the ring by Trent’s mom was . Aren’t these guys both in their 30s and making huge money from AEW? Shouldn’t they be driving her around instead?

- FTR basically reigniting tensions between Omega and Hangman was clever.

A solid show and in sense renewed my love of this promotion after being justifiably pessimistic with AEWs direction over the last few months, although lagging in total viewers to NXTs Great American Bash might be deserved. There’s clearly room for AEW to improve.

Also, these specials should really be three hours instead of being two parts spanning two weeks. If they can find time for an AEW Puppy Battle Royal to take place immediately after Fyter Fest, they can find the time to make these tv specials three hours long.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Can't be arsed to trawl through all of this but good show on the whole. Not my favourite but very good in the circumstances.

What I want to know is did all of the usual suspects on here shit their pants with rage when they saw Best Friends entrance?

I hope so.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Can't be arsed to trawl through all of this but good show on the whole. Not my favourite but very good in the circumstances.
> 
> What I want to know is did all of the usual suspects on here shit their pants with rage when they saw Best Friends entrance?
> 
> I hope so.


I am so happy the AEW super fans are all showing their hands. The usual suspects live rent free in your heads for having some criticisms of a wrestling company online. Optikk, Monty and Buckshot have all proven they'd prefer to get a reaction out of us instead of having a good show.

Unfortunately for you I didn't hate it at all. In fact, I found it a bit funny. I like Trent a lot and it was comedy done pretty well that didn't take much away from their characters, which is something AEW has been lacking since the Jericho vignette on Cody.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Can't be arsed to trawl through all of this but good show on the whole. Not my favourite but very good in the circumstances.
> 
> What I want to know is did all of the usual suspects on here shit their pants with rage when they saw Best Friends entrance?
> 
> I hope so.


Yup they let something so small as to Trents mom dropping them off, which was done in fun and they were pissed. It’s like even when AEW uses comedy in ways that don’t impact the show at all they can’t handle it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I am so happy the AEW super fans are all showing their hands. The usual suspects live rent free in your heads for having some criticisms of a wrestling company online. Optikk, Monty and Buckshot have all proven they'd prefer to get a reaction out of us instead of having a good show.
> 
> Unfortunately for you I didn't hate it at all. In fact, I found it a bit funny. I like Trent a lot and it was comedy done pretty well that didn't take much away from their characters, which is something AEW has been lacking since the Jericho vignette on Cody.


I was curious what you thought about it, because I actually laughed a little. It was in line with the characters, yet once the bell rang, Trent was awesome as always and Chucky T didn’t smile after every move like an idiot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Yup they let something so small as to Trents mom dropping them off, which was done in fun and they were pissed. It’s like even when AEW uses comedy in ways that don’t impact the show at all they can’t handle it.


Lol 2/6 of us just said it's funny.

Yeah, personally I myself hated it. It made them look like children which I guess is the joke but how can I believe that these geeks who are still dropped off at work by mum despite being in their thirties actually were competitive with the World Tag Team Champions?

Imagine Too Cool (Another comedy duo) back in the day being dropped off at the arena by Scotty's mum. It's stupid.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol 2/6 of us just said it's funny.
> 
> Yeah, personally I myself hated it. It made them look like children which I guess is the joke but how can I believe that these geeks who are still dropped off at work by mum despite being in their thirties actually were competitive with the World Tag Team Champions?
> 
> Imagine Too Cool (Another comedy duo) back in the day being dropped off at the arena by Scotty's mum. It's stupid.


Like I said the other night, it was definitely stupid and made them look like kids, but in the “Road To...” videos, the story they were telling as a tag team (Omega and Page added fuel as well) was how they’ve never won anything, are “kinda good, I guess”, and genuinely are best friends.

I know it was stupid, but it was stupid done right, IMO. I never thought they’d actually win the tag titles, but it served as a means to highlight how good they can be. Trent, in particular, who has never got the push he deserves, despite having Okada and Omega suggesting it multiple times.

You aren’t wrong for not liking it. If it were anyone else, I’d probably hate it, but Trent is a stud, IMO, and the 4 didn’t play up the comedy any further than that one moment.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> I am so happy the AEW super fans are all showing their hands. The usual suspects live rent free in your heads for having some criticisms of a wrestling company online. Optikk, Monty and Buckshot have all proven they'd prefer to get a reaction out of us instead of having a good show.
> 
> Unfortunately for you I didn't hate it at all. In fact, I found it a bit funny. I like Trent a lot and it was comedy done pretty well that didn't take much away from their characters, which is something AEW has been lacking since the Jericho vignette on Cody.



I enjoyed the show and got an unprovoked reaction out of you so that's 2-0 to Buckshot


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol 2/6 of us just said it's funny.
> 
> Yeah, personally I myself hated it. It made them look like children which I guess is the joke but how can I believe that these geeks who are still dropped off at work by mum despite being in their thirties actually were competitive with the World Tag Team Champions?
> 
> Imagine Too Cool (Another comedy duo) back in the day being dropped off at the arena by Scotty's mum. It's stupid.


If this is something that they felt that they just needed to do for their characters, then it would have been best suited to have been done months ago. Not as you are main eventing a PPV-style show and not when you are going for the tag titles for the first time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bloody Warpath said:


> If this is something that they felt that they just needed to do for their characters, then it would have been best suited to have been done months ago. Not as you are main eventing a PPV-style show and not when you are going for the tag titles for the first time.


Why not

it was their ‘special entrance’

happens on PPVs all the time


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Verbatim17 said:


> Having not truly watched a full Dynamite show since 3/25, Fyter Fest felt fresh to me.
> 
> - Loved the jacket Jericho wore.
> 
> ...


The Falcon Arrow has not really been Shida's finish. "No one kicks out of The Falcon Arrow" is an Excalibur commentary meme. I do think she's won with it once or twice but her main finish is the running knee. Nyla Rose kicked out of a falcon arrow from the top rope.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Night 2 results have leaked online for any interested.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Night 2 results have leaked online for any interested.


Which developmental wrestler leaked them for AEW? Lol. Maybe it was Bononi working as a secret agent for NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Which developmental wrestler leaked them for AEW? Lol. Maybe it was Bononi working as a secret agent for NXT.


AEW has select fans, sponsors and wrestler friends and family in the upper deck.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Geeee said:


> The Falcon Arrow has not really been Shida's finish. "No one kicks out of The Falcon Arrow" is an Excalibur commentary meme. I do think she's won with it once or twice but her main finish is the running knee. Nyla Rose kicked out of a falcon arrow from the top rope.


Which is kind of silly, as the Falcon Arrow could easily be Shida's alternative finisher to the running knee. If AEW cared at all about King`s Road style, they`d protect both moves so that they can be useful for storytelling during matches, particularly in matches against rivals. Which Penelope Ford is clearly being set up to be as for Shida long term, much like Nyla Rose & Britt Baker.

Also says to me that the three person commentary team should really be JR, Schiavone, and Jericho. Excalibur is more meme culture than commentator.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

who were the bikini chicks?


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Great show 

I dont get the hate for chuck hes a good talent his finisher is cool and brutal looking and has some unique moves.I like best friends wish they won the title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just watched it as AEW is on Friday nights here in the UK.

It was a good show I thought. Nothing on DoN's level but for a free TV special in these strange times, a good two hours.

I love MJF and Wardlow and it was great to see them team up. MJF's pre-match promo was 🔥 - so much talent this guy has. Again there were teases of a split with the finish. Wardlow looked like a monster despite doing the job. I could honestly see MJF vs Wardlow being a future PPV main event for this company if they develop them properly.

Ford vs Shida was fine but have to say Meltzer is very liberal with his ratings nowadays. A four star match used to be something really remarkable. This was good enough but contrived in parts - but I might just be biased. Women's wrestling does very little for me and I have no problem with the division being small, since WWE has waaay too much of it.

Cody vs Hager was about as good as Cody vs Hager can be I think given Jake's limitations. Cody is a fantastic worker so it makes sense for him to have the TNT belt. Cody's springboard Diamond Cutter was phenomenal in execution. The ending was weird, I suppose it helped keep Hager fairly strong though. Hager has now lost his two title matches but to be honest he hasn't shown enough for a main event push and the company has more compelling big man heels like Cage and Archer.

Ortiz/Santana vs Private Party was ok, template tag wrestling with a surprise result. Interesting to see Inner Circle lose both matches, the faction has lost some of its aura since the Stadium Stampede match. Is the end nigh for them? Jericho needs to destroy OC imo.

Taz is still a great promo and has been since 1996ish. It was a good move putting him with Cage.

So the main event was an entertaining title match and I was convinced Best Friends were taking it at one point. I think the outcome was the right decision. Trent is good, Chuck is alright, but there are better teams to dethrone Kenny and Hangman, whose reign is so long now the title drop will be a big deal. And the show's conclusion made me think it will be FTR who take the straps.

BTW were there some _very_ long silences from the commentators for anyone else? I was wondering if they might have skipped some commercial breaks here in the UK because a couple of times, the four-man team said nothing for 3-4 minutes.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I rewatched the private party match ... that was really good


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol 2/6 of us just said it's funny.
> 
> Yeah, personally I myself hated it. It made them look like children which I guess is the joke but how can I believe that these geeks who are still dropped off at work by mum despite being in their thirties actually were competitive with the World Tag Team Champions?
> 
> Imagine Too Cool (Another comedy duo) back in the day being dropped off at the arena by Scotty's mum. It's stupid.


2 out of 6? 6 what?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip was a delight in the discussion thread, I'll give him credit. The Wood was a pain in the ass tho lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not to spoil anything but the main event placement of next week is going to upset a few people so be forewarned we may get long winded grumps despite from all reports it is a good story match


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol 2/6 of us just said it's funny.
> 
> Yeah, personally I myself hated it. It made them look like children which I guess is the joke but how can I believe that these geeks who are still dropped off at work by mum despite being in their thirties actually were competitive with the World Tag Team Champions?
> 
> Imagine Too Cool (Another comedy duo) back in the day being dropped off at the arena by Scotty's mum. It's stupid.


That's not in line with their characters tho

For too cool itd be vanilla ice dropping them off in a low rider.(guaranteed huge pop too lol)

It was a corky entrance I didnt mind it's in line with their characters and I like chucky t love the awful waffle lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> 2 out of 6? 6 what?


The main 6 who are considered haters. Me, Wood, Cult, Lheurch, Hammerstone and Bdon.

2/6 liked the segment, Lheurch and Hammerstone I believe have yet to make comment on it and I think both Wood and myself disliked it.



NXT Only said:


> Chip was a delight in the discussion thread, I'll give him credit. The Wood was a pain in the ass tho lol


Thank you sir.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 2/6 liked the segment, Lheurch and Hammerstone I believe have yet to make comment on it and I think both Wood and myself disliked it.


I definitely didn't care for the bit with Trent's mother. I did like the show overall though.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cornette is back to reviewing AEW this week for those who are interested.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I definitely didn't care for the bit with Trent's mother. I did like the show overall though.


Don't get me wrong, I didn't find it hilarious but I also found it more to be taking the piss and a bit self deprecating as opposed to turning them into a complete joke. I want Trent to split from the Best Friends though. He could be a fun, wholesome baby face if treated right. I disliked about half of the show like usual


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette is back to reviewing AEW this week for those who are interested.


I'd be more interested in finding a lump on one of my bollocks.

Do you listen to his pods? I'd definitely give one a listen if he addressed the actions of himself and his big fat stinking hepatitis riddled fuck of a wife.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BuckshotLarry said:


> I'd be more interested in finding a lump on one of my bollocks.
> 
> Do you listen to his pods? I'd definitely give one a listen if he addressed the actions of himself and his big fat stinking hepatitis riddled fuck of a wife.


I listen to the clips on YouTube that interest me and his AEW reviews so I'd say maybe 40-50 minutes a week of his 2 hour podcast I listen to.

He actually did address what he was accused of.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’s still the best commentator on wrestling. Smartest man in the industry (if you still consider him in the industry).


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I listen to the clips on YouTube that interest me and his AEW reviews so I'd say maybe 40-50 minutes a week of his 2 hour podcast I listen to.
> 
> He actually did address what he was accused of.


Which pod was that? I will have a listen on Spotify whilst I'm bashing out some work.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Which pod was that? I will have a listen on Spotify whilst I'm bashing out some work.


I couldn't tell you what number it was. It would've only been maybe two weeks ago though.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette is back to reviewing AEW this week for those who are interested.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cornette’s been pretty spot-on with AEW so far. The one thing he was wrong about was TNT throwing them off, because he overestimated the prestige of the spot in 2020. But as far as content goes, he’s been right about the ceiling of talent.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok. Congrstulations..? Lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ofcourse Cornette is back.. he is one of those fans who keep complaining and keep watching. I listen to his rants for a laugh here and there but nothing he says holds any weight in my eyes. I laughed at his delusion this week of AEW losing 200,000 viewers because he stopped watching. I am not even sure if he was serious but sounded like it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cl


zkorejo said:


> Ofcourse Cornette is back.. he is one of those fans who keep complaining and keep watching. I listen to his rants for a laugh here and there but nothing he says holds any weight in my eyes. I laughed at his delusion this week of AEW losing 200,000 viewers because he stopped watching. I am not even sure if he was serious but sounded like it.


cornette is playing a character and people are falling for it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Cl
> cornette is playing a character and people are falling for it


This statement has a 10% margin of error.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Cl
> cornette is playing a character and people are falling for it


Atleast he's making money out of his misery. I feel worse for his followers who invest time and money on the show they dislike and then also pay to support Cornette for hating it. They are basically paying to be miserable. Idiots.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cornette and Meltzer are two sides of the same coin

just stoking the fires of their respective fanbases in order for clicks / views / listens

anybody who disses Meltz and praises Cornette and vice versa is deluded


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Cl
> cornette is playing a character and people are falling for it


You think Cornette is secretly a big AEW fan? He did put over most of the show this week so if his gimmick is to be angry and pissed off he certainly failed this week. Only issue he had was them beating Wardlow and the Trent being dropped off by his mum deal.

Maybe he just...gives an honest opinion?



zkorejo said:


> Atleast he's making money out of his misery. I feel worse for his followers who invest time and money on the show they dislike and then also pay to support Cornette for hating it. They are basically paying to be miserable. Idiots.


The podcast is free and watching the show is free 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cornette and Meltzer are two sides of the same coin
> 
> just stoking the fires of their respective fanbases in order for clicks / views / listens
> 
> anybody who disses Meltz and praises Cornette and vice versa is deluded


Again, you legitimately think Cornette is a fan of AEW and Meltzer likes WWE? Come on...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Ok. Congrstulations..? Lol


I just can't think of anything worse than some of these talent who have been getting the rah-rah and a slap on the butt from guys like Kenny Omega and Chris Jericho to eventually run smack-bang into the realisation that "Holy shit, Jim Cornette was right about me." It almost makes me feel sorry for them, until I realise that a lot of these people are getting paid WAY too much in the first place. 



optikk sucks said:


> Cl
> cornette is playing a character and people are falling for it


This is what the wrestlers he criticises tell themselves. It's much easier than engaging with his actual points and maybe doing some self-reflection and determining that you need to do a lot of improving in your chosen field of work.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The podcast is free and watching the show is free


Yeah but I am sure some of his fans pay to watch the PPVs and/or also support Cornette's content via Patreon or his other pages he often talks about.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cornette has 812 Patreon listeners at his $5 level to listen to the recaps. Which means his old podcasts make him $128 a day. That's also $48,720 a year, which is some people's salaries. And he hasn't even dropped new content on there yet. Obviously he finds a way to split that with Brian Last. But it's not a bad innings for just deciding to monetise your backlog of programming.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah, the YouTube numbers are enough to make a decent little income also. It's about $3.00 per 1000 views apparently which is 150 dollars per 50,000 views (Which is where most of Cornette's videos average out to). They upload 6-8 videos on YouTube weekly so just over 1000 a week for both Cornette and Brian Last. Hypothetically if he makes 24,000 from the patreon and 26,000 from YouTube that's a pretty strong side income and I'm a bit low on the numbers because many Cornette videos do over 100,000.

Then he has his store which is so popular that he regularly has to close it. What was it? 200 action figures sold at 20 dollars each in the span of a week? Cornette would easily be doing six figures just from the Jim Cornette business. Kind of inspiring really.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He had 400 figures, I think. Not bad for someone “irrelevant.”


----------

